# Knitted hanging kitchen towels



## knitwit549

Youngest son (fedex driver ) requested some for his truck, to match placemats, mug cozies and blanket. These are what I came up with. hardest part was finding the right yarn colors.

(update) the pattern can be found here:

Knitting and Crochet Forum

Knitting and Crochet Forum

more information on pages 17, 22 and 32


----------



## Nana of 6

They look great. Nice job.


----------



## sbeth53

I love when the boys ask for something hand knitted by Mom :sm01: These are awesome!


----------



## knitwit549

Nana of 6 said:


> They look great. Nice job.


Thank you.


----------



## knitwit549

sbeth53 said:


> I love when the boys ask for something hand knitted by Mom :sm01: These are awesome!


Thanks. I love it too. He's the most likely to request stuff. Daughter is next. Oldest son, not so much.


----------



## barbarafletcher

They are all really lovely..too good to use!


----------



## Nanamel14

They look awesome


----------



## Stampergrandma

These are great! Did you make the pattern yourself?


----------



## knitwit549

barbarafletcher said:


> They are all really lovely..too good to use!


Thank you. I have some in my kitchen, use them all the time.


----------



## knitwit549

Nanamel14 said:


> They look awesome


Thank you. Enjoyed making them.


----------



## knitwit549

Stampergrandma said:


> These are great! Did you make the pattern yourself?


Thank you. I was aiming to resemble a real towel.


----------



## kdpa07734

Nice work, I love the colors, too.


----------



## knitwit549

kdpa07734 said:


> Nice work, I love the colors, too.


Thank you.


----------



## Naneast

They are lovely. :sm24:


----------



## hubleyddavis

WOW, these are amazing. I have never seen knit towels that look so nice. Can you provide the pattern source? I'd love to make a few.


----------



## luree

Very nice towels .


----------



## knitwit549

Naneast said:


> They are lovely. :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## knitwit549

hubleyddavis said:


> WOW, these are amazing. I have never seen knit towels that look so nice. Can you provide the pattern source? I'd love to make a few.


I'll try and write it down tomorrow. I wanted something to look more like a "real" towel. Some trial and error.


----------



## mea

knitwit549 said:


> I'll try and write it down tomorrow. I wanted something to look more like a "real" towel. Some trial and error.


I'd love to have your pattern too. These are awesome and would look perfect in my kitchen. I think your detail to make them look like "real" towels really makes them special. Well done!


----------



## bundyanne07

What you have knitted is really good and I am sure your son will be really pleased when he gets these.


----------



## gawatoc

Very nice.


----------



## boomster

Wow, these towels are exactly what I've been contemplating for my own kitchen. Thanks for the inspiration, and I'll be among those looking forward to your instructions.


----------



## Nanknit

knitwit549 said:


> I'll try and write it down tomorrow. I wanted something to look more like a "real" towel. Some trial and error.


I look forward to seeing your written pattern. I just received an order from Knitpicks which included 2 x 100gms of their cotton Dishie yarn. I love your hand towels and would like to make a couple for home and for in our caravan. Thanks knitwit549. Jen.


----------



## babsbarb

Very nice!! I too am watching for your pattern. Thanks


----------



## lsorum

ide like your pattern also, they are awesome...


----------



## choertt

Add me to your list for a pattern request. They're great.


----------



## laceluvr

Wonderful towels! You are very creative & I'm sure you will get more requests for them for Christmas gifts. Hope you will post your pattern when you get it written.


----------



## lynnlassiter

these I like!


----------



## ohsusana

I love those hand towels, it's nice that they are solid looking and will stand up to wear. I'm sure your son will love them too :sm24: I'm hoping for the pattern too. Thanks in anticipation :sm11:


----------



## Butterfly1943

Nana of 6 said:


> They look great. Nice job.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gardenluvWAS

knitwit549 said:


> I'll try and write it down tomorrow. I wanted something to look more like a "real" towel. Some trial and error.


would love the pattern as well ...would make great Christmas presents. You are a clever woman.


----------



## rujam

Your work will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Rosemary Bradford

Great looking towels! I'll be looking forward to the instructions, too. Thanks!


----------



## Sand101

Very nice they are gorgeous


----------



## PlaneJane

Love those towels! Lovely work. Hope you will share your pattern. Thanks.


----------



## hubleyddavis

knitwit549 said:


> I'll try and write it down tomorrow. I wanted something to look more like a "real" towel. Some trial and error.


See what happens when you show something different and so nicely made. You did make them look like a 'real' towel. As you see from so many others, we are looking forward to your notes. They don't have to be anything special. I didn't mean to cause you work. Thought you may already have a pattern.

Thank you so much

Darlene


----------



## betty boivin

I too would appreciate the pattern....did you ise cotton?


----------



## Carol9

Love the towels great work. I would love the pattern


----------



## Jenny B

I would love the pattern too.


----------



## Dory

Love your towels! I have something similar but not as professional looking as yours. I will also be looking for your pattern. Thanks in advance!


----------



## donnabo

They are very nice.


----------



## marywallis

These look so beautiful, I would love the pattern also. Thank you mw


----------



## Glenysm

love your towels, and I would also love the patten


----------



## NHKnitter39

knitwit549 said:


> Youngest son (fedex driver ) requested some for his truck, to match placemats, mug cozies and blanket. These are what I came up with. hardest part was finding the right yarn colors.


Nicely done - I'd like the pattern also.

Thanks


----------



## Happycamper

Add one more person to your pattern requests! You'd better get busy..... LOL. Great looking towels!


----------



## JillKay

And me too please - they are so stylish.



Happycamper said:


> Add one more person to your pattern requests! You'd better get busy..... LOL. Great looking towels!


----------



## Condia

They look great. looking forward to the pattern! I am sure they will be very appreciated.


----------



## Nushie01079

Nice towels!


----------



## kimhoad7

They are great...wish I had a crochet pattern version. I crochet dishcloths for family they love them too!!


----------



## BlueBerry36

Yes there beautiful do you have the pattern??


----------



## Mitch

Love your towels.


----------



## dkeith

I am looking forward to the pattern also. Yours are lovely.


----------



## PammySue

Beautiful looking towels. I also can't wait for the pattern and thanks in advance.


----------



## iluvcabernet

Beautiful towels! What yarn did you use?


----------



## LindaH

Like everyone else, I'd love the pattern please. Very nice work!!


----------



## beadybopcat

Ditto -- would love to make a batch for holiday hostess gifts!


----------



## aknitter

They look a lot better than 2 that I just made. Nice job!


----------



## suzanneprevost

Love the hand towel ..where can i find this pattern?


----------



## dbousquet

May I also be added to the pattern list, they are so pretty


----------



## susanrs1

Hands down the best looking kitchen towel I've ever seen. Looking forward to seeing the pattern. Thanks so much from all of us❗


----------



## GloryP

So now you really have to do your pattern! Lol for sure you did a wonderful job on the towels and you
can add me to your list for the pattern! Thank you so much for sharing! What yarn did u use?


----------



## kathycapp

Turned out beautifully!


----------



## SallyJ

Add me to the list for the pattern, please. Great looking towels. These I would actually make!


----------



## sharmend

They are beautiful!


----------



## sharmend

SallyJ said:


> Add me to the list for the pattern, please. Great looking towels. These I would actually make!


Ditto! :sm24:


----------



## mkaufmann

I knit dish cloths and towels regularly in between harder projects. Yours are so beautiful. I would love to have your pattern too.


----------



## Wroclawnice

They are very nice. You did a great job.


----------



## Oma 7

Very nice!


----------



## Grandma11

Very nice


----------



## mrskowalski

Wonderful job!


----------



## mrskowalski

Wonderful job!


----------



## CBratt

I would like to have this pattern as well!


----------



## Condia

I do have to agree with another poster here these are the most beautiful that I have seen.


----------



## judyr

FedEx colors are red, white, blue. UPS is brown


----------



## lbart

Would love pattern!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes

Those are amazing!


----------



## theresagsolet

Beautiful


----------



## jeanml

SallyJ said:


> Add me to the list for the pattern, please. Great looking towels. These I would actually make!


Would like to have the pattern. Nicer than any I've seen. You did a great job.


----------



## pAnnieD

Now, that looks like a good beginner project for me! I have knitted about 10 hats, two dishclothes, one mitten (before the hats - it was my second project, too aggressive) and have been looking for something to do next. I love these towels. I assume you used cotton and that it absorbs the water from hands. I also would love the pattern as well.


----------



## roseknit

Very nice


----------



## jackieg2774

Beautiful towels, would love the pattern as well. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Cdambro

They are great! Love the colors and design.


----------



## knitnanny

I don't normally like these but have just realized that's it is probably because of the colours people use. I love yours!!


----------



## Gerbs9

They are beautiful! I would also love the pattern! Thank you so much!


----------



## patocenizo

Those are perfect!!!


----------



## beckwith72

Love them. Pattern please!


----------



## knitnut1939

Really nice


----------



## sewboat

I would also love the pattern - and the yarn if it's not too much trouble. Thank you


----------



## Maryannee

Love these! Would also love the pattern. What a great Christmas gift


----------



## MargieA

Because of your great job with these towels, you have many of us looking to try our needles at these towels. They look great. What cotton yarn did you use? Thank you.


----------



## alvadee

They are beautiful and so is your knitting.


----------



## knitbreak

I agree that these towels are beautiful. (Too pretty to use I'll be watching for your pattern,and thank you for offering it to us.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3

Ditto to all of the above. They are beautiful.


----------



## DerbyMom

I really like those. Is there a pattern available? If so would really appreciate one.
Thanks


----------



## lrstitcher

My son always gets two gifts....his birthday is Dec. 27. I've done dishcloths which he likes and these would be the perfect add-on! Looking forward to being put on list for instructions!


----------



## JeanneB

I agree the best I have seen.


----------



## Buttons

What a great job you did. They are nice and full at the top and I like that. The color combination is great as well. Looking forward to seeing the pattern, like everyone else.


----------



## ljsb3

Love these - will look forward to the pattern as well - can you give an estimate of how much yarn you used for one?


----------



## Jayne61

Great pattern! I too can't wait for pattern!


----------



## settermom

Totally awesome! Very handsome towels and so beautifully made. Colors are so perfect. These are by far the nicest I have ever seen. I will be watching for the pattern. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Swwhidbee

Awesome towels!!


----------



## KJKnitCro

The most "real" looking knit towels ever! I think I need to make a few of these for my kitchen and bath. They have the look of a high end shop!

If you are making a list for those who would like the pattern, I would like to be included.


----------



## Swwhidbee

Would love the pattern too????????????


----------



## Capva

Ditto on that pattern, pretty please


----------



## redkat

Those are the nicest looking towels I have seen yet! I have made dish cloths for years, both knit and crochet. I have never made towels, though as I never saw a pattern I really wanted to make. Until now! I would also love to have your pattern.


----------



## maxine040

knitwit549...I love the towels and would love to have the pattern to make one for myself.


----------



## dragonflylace

I would love this pattern also. These are wonderful. My son bar-B-Ques all the time and he needs something like this.


----------



## nanjo

I'd also like to be on the pattern list. Did you use the dishcloth cotton for these. Absolutely gorgeous. Please, please please share your pattern.


----------



## manianice

Love the towels. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## grammy99

They are beautiful. Add me to the list of people wanting the pattern.


----------



## luanaS

These are great..please add me to your list for your pattern..


----------



## lindacpc

beautiful! would love the pattern as well


----------



## tat'sgran

Absolutely lovely. I have a Christmas request for kitchen towels to hang on the stove handle and had thought to buy cotton towels and knit the top but you have changed my mind.. these are wonderful. Will be awaiting the pattern as so many others. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## absgrams

Google knitted kitchen towels and lots of free patterns come up 
Sharon


----------



## Sillygilly

What a great idea with the buttons on the towels- my dog can't steal them can I get the pattern too? Great job


----------



## Sillygilly

What a great idea with the buttons on the towels- my dog can't steal them can I get the pattern too? Great job


----------



## hadley

They are beautiful


----------



## bsmall

What pattern did you use?


----------



## Enmona

I would love the pattern too. Very beautiful towels.


----------



## nanad

Your towels are the best I have seen, I thought you just added the handles to hang them and then I realized you knitted the whole towel , great job, I will look forward to you pattern. nanad


----------



## KnittingNut

These towels are really great! Love the colors too.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

I LOVE them. I knitted dish cloths for my sisters in law last Christmas - these would be perfect gifts for this year - or next - I'm not a fast knitter. Thank you for sharing the pattern. I would not mind paying a reasonable amount for it, it is so original and unusual and attractive.


----------



## sknick1

Would love a pattern.


----------



## absgrams

The second picture is her pattern and it is on the net


----------



## homesweethome

Oh my goodness! You have so many who love your pattern with myself included! You did an awesome job - please add me to your list. I have SO MANY people who would love to receive these as gifts. The prices in stores for towels are ridiculous and don't hold up like a handmade one.


----------



## Patty Sutter

Very nice!


----------



## JanL556

Your towels are awesome. Please add me to pattern list. Thank you.


----------



## Nonasdada

those are beautiful. I love the plain colour ones, with the various stitches


----------



## ChristmasTree

hubleyddavis said:


> WOW, these are amazing. I have never seen knit towels that look so nice. Can you provide the pattern source? I'd love to make a few.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jojoacker62

absgrams said:


> The second picture is her pattern and it is on the net


I don't understand, where on the net ?? could you supply a link ?? I have found a number of patterns, but none as full and fluffy or with such a wide sturdy looking hanging tab. Perhaps some KPers will submit suggestions for the tab top. Thank you.  Joanie in Philly


----------



## nanjo

I checked the net too & didn't see it. Too beautiful not to share, if we know the link, then we can find it easier. Thank you


----------



## mccreamg

nanjo said:


> I checked the net too & didn't see it. Too beautiful not to share, if we know the link, then we can find it easier. Thank you


This is a pattern the original writer made up/. You are not going to find it on the net. With patience maybe she will write the pattern and either give it away or sell it.


----------



## absgrams

You are not going to find the link for the picture of 4 
Because hers is the second pic in the brown varigated


----------



## absgrams

The pic of 4 and the brown varigated towel are no where near the same 
She came up with the brown varigated pattern not the 4


----------



## absgrams

Joannie I PM you


----------



## fayp

Well, those are special! Wouldn't they also make great guest towels in the powder room? Add me to your list, please!


----------



## jscushy

These are just fabulous They look just like real towels I also would love to try your pattern


----------



## maryanneg

These towels are absolutely wonderful - great job in coming up with them! Please add me to the list for the pattern as well - I have many people on my gift list that would love them!


----------



## nanjo

Can you at least tell us how many stitches you started with & then many of us could likely figure out the pattern so we can start knitting. HELP, HELP Thanks


----------



## Multistitchual

Not nearly as lovely as the ones you picture here but this is a source for patterns
https://dishandwashclothmania.com/towels-knit/


----------



## rosebud37

yes you did a great job and would be nice to get the Pattern for them. they would make fantastic Christmas Gift's for Friends.


----------



## sam0767

I also would love the pattern. They look really nice.


----------



## bytheborder

I started crocheting one but not happy with it, now this is a towel to gift. Looks very nice.


----------



## Multistitchual

Looking forward to seeing the pattern. Very nice work.


----------



## knitwit549

judyr said:


> FedEx colors are red, white, blue. UPS is brown


I know that. These were to match the interior decor of his sleeper. Actually, FedEx colors vary depending on truck designations: there's orange and purple (custom critical), one has greenish teal with something. There IS talk about making them all the same.


----------



## sanchezs

Those are great.


----------



## Jean K

Oh, you really started something today! LOL. The big balls of yarn will be flying off the shelves, just waiting for your pattern.
I wonder how many will be knit in the near future! Thanks in advance, too, for your pattern.


----------



## Multistitchual

Here is one in crochet
http://laurielaliberte.blogspot.com/2010/08/youve-waited-so-patiently.html


----------



## Peggan

I like these a lot. I assume they are made from some cotton yarn?

Neither of my children or their sig others are likely to request anything knit from me. Still have one grandchild young enough to wear something made by grandma. Many of my handmade sweaters have come to sad ends. I just try not to think about it. My sister does like things I make for her so I am concentrating on her.


----------



## knitwit549

absgrams said:


> The second picture is her pattern and it is on the net


The second one is loosely based on some I saw online. The first picture is in fact mine. Made by me.


----------



## Peggan

He has a bed in his truck?


----------



## carmicv

Love the dog in the driver's seat of the Fed ex truck ha ha.
It is very generous of you to agree to write out the pattern. I have made a few but none as lovely and thick and realistic as yours. Add me to the list please and thank you.


----------



## sharon symborski

Those are just great, never seen knit towels. Love the colors.


----------



## jansews

Love your towels. Please add me to your list when you publish the pattern. Thanks so much.


----------



## knitwit549

Peggan said:


> He has a bed in his truck?


Sorry if that's confusing...picture is on my bed, since I knew he'd probably not take a picture of it in the truck. And yes he does have a bed in his truck, just not this one, LOL


----------



## mccreamg

http://library.ravelry.com/JecDesigns/25429/Chili_Pepper_Red_Kitchen_Towel.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1478280000&Signature=3c5JFsxwXezo0LzsF%2Fud%2FyexuHM%3D


----------



## ozarkmountainwilliam

Neat. Would like pattern as well


----------



## Multistitchual

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chili-pepper-red-kitchen-towel


----------



## PattiAnni

They are beautiful! I've seen pictures of them out there, would love to have the pattern also. Thanks


----------



## knitwit549

jpapaj said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chili-pepper-red-kitchen-towel


Thank you for posting that...it is similar to what I made.


----------



## yover8

Wow! Very well made and such a creative design! Bravo!


----------



## janmen

You've created quite the firestorm....please add me to your growing list of pattern requests and also the yarn that you used. Thanks so much ....looking forward to knitting some of these up.


----------



## clarkfield

Beautiful towels!! The very latest new colors for decorating. What type of yarn did you use?? Thank you for information!


----------



## Tuffy

Absolutely gorgeous!! Please add me to your list of pattern requests. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Buttons

Abs grams ..... which pattern are you talking about that is on the net? Did IU miss reading something?


----------



## margold

Please add me to the list for your knitted hanging kitchen towels, too. I love them.


----------



## Weasynana

Ditto.


----------



## wilderness2000

Your towels are the best ever!! Perfect!! Would love the pattern, too!


----------



## vegasmeme

Great colors and pattern, well done. Just proves sons do notice handmade things and hopefully appreciate them. Do you have a pattern for them or just out of your head?


----------



## lynten

I love your knitted kitchen towels. Please put me on your pattern list? Thank you!


----------



## JanL556

Your towels are absolutely fantastic. Why are you so hesitant on posting the pattern? You should be very proud of these lovely towels. It looks like everyone and their dad, wants your pattern. You might as well just post it and get it over with so everyone can enjoy knitting these lovelys, just like you did. I hope you have a wonderful day, and I will be looking forward to the pattern very soon


----------



## John's old lady

Those are wonderful. :sm24:


----------



## bellflory

Wow, these are the nicest towels I've seen. Please add me to the pattern list, and thanks so much!


----------



## knitwit549

JanL556 said:


> Your towels are absolutely fantastic. Why are you so hesitant on posting the pattern? You should be very proud of these lovely towels. It looks like everyone and their dad, wants your pattern. You might as well just post it and get it over with so everyone can enjoy knitting these lovelys, just like you did. I hope you have a wonderful day, and I will be looking forward to the pattern very soon


Not hesitant, I didn't write it down as I was knitting them. Now I have to go over one and write out what I did.


----------



## mlg001

Isn't that the way it always goes, especially when you have something like these that are so GREAT!!! (Yes, I'd like the pattern, too!)


----------



## MartyCare

I've checked "watch topic," so I can pick up the link when it is posted. I'm another person who wants the pattern.


----------



## eastend

Your towels is beautiful, and the colors are great. I'm sure your son will love them, can you please print the pattern. My daughters, and granddaughter would love them as Christmas presents from me, in their choice of colors. Thank you and happy knitting from NY.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe

I saw these towels of yours and think that they are beautiful! You do excellent work. I also would like your pattern. Please put me on the list.


----------



## oge designs

They look great, beautiful work.


----------



## JanL556

Oh my, that would be wonderful if you would just write it out, then post it. I think there are a lot of women waiting for your pattern. I know I have already picked out my yarn, and knitting needles, that I am going to use. This is so exciting, I can hardly wait. I am probably not the only one. I bet this has been the highlight of your day. Again, your towels are just gorgeous... I hope your day is going well..


----------



## Judy-japcrp

Will also be watching this post for the pattern. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Joyce Stewart

Better than the ones I make! Put me on the list for the pattern.


----------



## Kajacee

These really are the nicest I've ever seen! Great job!!!


----------



## Mary Diaz

sbeth53 said:


> I love when the boys ask for something hand knitted by Mom :sm01: These are awesome!


Agree!!! :sm24:


----------



## Mshatbox

Although I am in love with your towels .... I hope you are not feeling pressured into giving away your pattern for free.


----------



## sanditoes48

Very, very nice ????


----------



## tonyastewart

I was telling my grandson about how mom rip would ask me to make stuff for her but never use it and it drove me crazy...nothing irks me more than people asking me to take the time to make things for them and never use it I did cross stitch napkins for her and she never used them I found them in a drawer when I moved her with me before she passed it broke my heart......


----------



## chrisk

These are beautiful, I really like the solid color ones.


----------



## aelfjja46

They are beautiful. You made them look like real brought towels. What kind of yarn did you use? I love Cotton Fair, but it would probably be too thin. Wait for your pattern. No pressure. Lol


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

I'd love the pattern too. They look fantastic.


----------



## dottie2

Your towels are absolutely gorgeous. Please add me to the list for the pattern. Thank you in advance for the pattern.

Dottie


----------



## babsbarb

I did go and look at the Chili Pepper Red towel that was mentioned here. It takes 3 balls of peaches and cream. I know it is nice to have made something really nice but the cost and the time, I think I will just buy kitchen towels, LOL!!


----------



## sctienkamp1941

These are marvelous.... Do you have a pattern you could share?


----------



## cspaen34

hubleyddavis said:


> See what happens when you show something different and so nicely made. You did make them look like a 'real' towel. As you see from so many others, we are looking forward to your notes. They don't have to be anything special. I didn't mean to cause you work. Thought you may already have a pattern.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Darlene


Darlene has expressed my thoughts for me! Your towels are beautiful..far better than most that I have seen to date!! Would make great gifts!

By the posts, I would say it would be a popular pattern. Should you decide to sell it, I would still be interested!


----------



## tweeter

they are very pretty


----------



## Buttons

I really like the 4 towels together. Those are beautiful. I'm not crazy about the variegated one.


----------



## ch_nit.fanner

Yes, I love these also. What yarn did you use?


----------



## Susiebere

choertt said:


> Add me to your list for a pattern request. They're great.


And me too please


----------



## Silverfox70

Oh those would make just nice xmas presents really nice would love the pattern also please


----------



## Jerlyn

Great idea


----------



## hondagirl1500

I just joined a few minutes ago & have already started begging. Lol. I agree they are beautiful hope I can get pattern also. Would make lovely stocking fillers for Christmas.


----------



## -knitter

VERY nice!


----------



## Lorikeet

Wow, beautiful work.


----------



## Droopyrose

Love them would also like the pattern


----------



## Chemchic

they're so nice!!!


----------



## RosieS

What a great job you did making them. You have inspired lots on here to knit them and I too would love the pattern. Another fan. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## kipsalot

They are very nice. You are an admirable mom.


----------



## Just Purple

Oh for God sake, leave the poor woman alone.

She is NOT obligated to post her pattern.

Use your brains and copy the pattern from the photo.


----------



## Sandy4cats

JanL556 said:


> Your towels are absolutely fantastic. Why are you so hesitant on posting the pattern? You should be very proud of these lovely towels. It looks like everyone and their dad, wants your pattern. You might as well just post it and get it over with so everyone can enjoy knitting these lovelys, just like you did. I hope you have a wonderful day, and I will be looking forward to the pattern very soon


Knitwit549 may actually have a life, a job, grandchildren to care for, parents to care for, etc. Thanksgiving is coming (if she's in the US); Christmas is coming. Lots of things to do and make. "Just" writing down a pattern is not easy. It takes time. It takes concentration. I am sure she is quite proud of her towels and loved creating the pattern and making them for her son. That doesn't mean she should feel pressure to make a pattern for all of us who are impressed with her work.

Knitwit549, thank you for sharing your pictures.

I have made a kitchen towel with a button tab before. It's the Christmas Lace dish towel. Here are lots of patterns with a buttoned tab:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=button%20dish%20towel

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=button%20kitchen%20towel&view=captioned_thumbs&page=1&sort=best&craft=knitting

and one more search on just "button towel":

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&page=1&craft=knitting&query=button%20towel&sort=best

Happy Knitting!


----------



## firecracker4

Wow, I didn't a towel could be so lovely!


----------



## knitwit549

Thanks for all the nice comments. Yes, I am busy, DH is ill (ongoing), I'm his only caregiver. Luckily I'm retired. Also luckily my only grandchild is 21. (He's another one who requests things from "the Grammy".) I'm currently knitting another towel, this time jotting notes. Hopefully I'll have a "recipe " for making it soon. I'm NOT a pattern writer, and don't wish to be. I've never minded sharing ideas, recipes etc., so if anyone absolutely has to have a stitch by stitch, row by row roadmap, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed. But if you can follow my basic recipe and pictures, you should be ok. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Nanknit

knitwit549 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. Yes, I am busy, DH is ill (ongoing), I'm his only caregiver. Luckily I'm retired. Also luckily my only grandchild is 21. (He's another one who requests things from "the Grammy".) I'm currently knitting another towel, this time jotting notes. Hopefully I'll have a "recipe " for making it soon. I'm NOT a pattern writer, and don't wish to be. I've never minded sharing ideas, recipes etc., so if anyone absolutely has to have a stitch by stitch, row by row roadmap, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed. But if you can follow my basic recipe and pictures, you should be ok. Thanks for your patience.


We appreciate your generosity in helping us be able to make those beautiful hand towels. Thank you. Jen.


----------



## blawler

Your towels are great. I especially like the pattern of the four hanging from the oven door. I'd be interested in the pattern, too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## mombr4

your towels are really nice, and appreciate you posting to share your beautiful work with us.


----------



## Revan

Wonderful job, all are awesome! Could you share what pattern you used?


----------



## fayp

Thank you, Sandy4cats, for the links to similar towel patterns. This should keep us occupied for a while and take the pressure of knitwit549. I do confess, though, there's something about her proportions, or maybe it's just the manner of decreasing at the top, that is so very appealing us all.


----------



## 5th Angel

You did wonderful work on your towels.


----------



## tbbrown12369

Beautiful towels, where did you get the pattern? That is what I need in my kitchen.


----------



## cook

I printed the picture and pattern of the red knitted towel some wrote about and you could probably use that pattern and when you got the towel the length you wanted just decrease stitches until the width needed for the hanger and knit until length desired then make a button hole and bind off. Sew on the button and there you have it. Hope this saves the KP'er the trouble of working out her pattern. Let me know if this helps any one out.


----------



## seedee95758

Those are beautiful. Colors are great.


----------



## LaJuan

Love them if possible sure would like the pattern.


----------



## Lorikeet

.Elvia. said:


> Oh for God sake, leave the poor woman alone.
> 
> She is NOT obligated to post her pattern.
> 
> Use your brains and copy the pattern from the photo.


There is no need to abuse other KPers.


----------



## darowil

Sandy4cats said:


> Knitwit549 may actually have a life, a job, grandchildren to care for, parents to care for, etc. Thanksgiving is coming (if she's in the US); Christmas is coming. Lots of things to do and make. "Just" writing down a pattern is not easy. It takes time. It takes concentration. I am sure she is quite proud of her towels and loved creating the pattern and making them for her son. That doesn't mean she should feel pressure to make a pattern for all of us who are impressed with her work.
> 
> Knitwit549, thank you for sharing your pictures.
> 
> I have made a kitchen towel with a button tab before. It's the Christmas Lace dish towel. Here are lots of patterns with a buttoned tab:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=button%20dish%20towel
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=button%20kitchen%20towel&view=captioned_thumbs&page=1&sort=best&craft=knitting
> 
> and one more search on just "button towel":
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&page=1&craft=knitting&query=button%20towel&sort=best
> 
> Happy Knitting!


And of course someone will complain that it hasn't been written as they like-or that she has made a mistake because it hasn't been test knitted.


----------



## Just Purple

Lorikeet said:


> There is no need to abuse other KPers.


Excuse Me !!!

KnitWit was been badgered by 14 pages of pattern requests, one poster (Jan556) accusing her of been reluctant to post the pattern, even though KnitWit had stated there was no pattern but had already promised, on page 2, to write out how she had knitted the tea towels, the next day.

Had KPers bothered to read the following posts, instead of jumping up and down requesting the pattern they would have realised this.


----------



## marywallis

Thank you. APPRECIATE your answer. May God bless you. Mw


----------



## Briegeen

What a "dashing truck" your son will be driving !!!!



knitwit549 said:


> Youngest son (fedex driver ) requested some for his truck, to match placemats, mug cozies and blanket. These are what I came up with. hardest part was finding the right yarn colors.


----------



## mombr4

.Elvia. said:


> Excuse Me !!!
> 
> KnitWit was been badgered by 14 pages of pattern requests, one poster (Jan556) accusing her of been reluctant to post the pattern, even though KnitWit had stated there was no pattern but had already promised, on page 2, to write out how she had knitted the tea towels, the next day.
> 
> Had KPers bothered to read the following posts, instead of jumping up and down requesting the pattern they would have realised this.


I have to agree.
When I saw the picture posted, I read through the then 15 pages to see if the pattern might have been posted. The only thing I saw was requests for the pattern.
When I read on page 15 that she is taking care of her husband, I commented on her towels but didn't want to add to the list of those asking for the pattern. She also said she is not a pattern writer and doesn't want to be, she would make notes as she was making the one she was working on. 
I've never minded sharing ideas, recipes etc., so if anyone absolutely has to have a stitch by stitch, row by row roadmap, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed.

her full comment is at the top of page 15.

There are many other towel pattern available, as much as we would all like her pattern since we all love those she made.

I think if it's her own pattern and not one she has written out, with all she has going on lets respect her, let her enjoy the time when she can make her towels and find another pattern you like to make a towel or try to get a idea of the stitch she used from the picture, which many more experienced than I am can.

There are many patterns online for hanging towels.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

Lorikeet said:


> There is no need to abuse other KPers.


I agree. This could have been said in a much nicer way but let's give her the benefit of the doubt. Maybe it was meant a bit less vitriolic and more tongue in cheek.


----------



## Maryannee

Nanamel14 said:


> They look awesome


Wow! Your towels have been enthusiastically received. In our enthusiasm for such a lovely pattern we seem to have bombarded you, our KP friend, with many requests for this great pattern. I, for one, am sorry if I put extra pressure on you just because you shared your creation. I know how difficult it is to care for an ill loved one and really regret if I attributed to your daily stresses. I hope it doesn't discourage you from contributing to the site. No pressure intended.


----------



## PaKnitter

mombr4 said:


> I have to agree.
> When I saw the picture posted, I read through the then 15 pages to see if the pattern might have been posted. The only thing I saw was requests for the pattern.
> When I read on page 15 that she is taking care of her husband, I commented on her towels but didn't want to add to the list of those asking for the pattern. She also said she is not a pattern writer and doesn't want to be, she would make notes as she was making the one she was working on.
> I've never minded sharing ideas, recipes etc., so if anyone absolutely has to have a stitch by stitch, row by row roadmap, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed.
> 
> her full comment is at the top of page 15.
> 
> There are many other towel pattern available, as much as we would all like her pattern since we all love those she made.
> 
> I think if it's her own pattern and not one she has written out, with all she has going on lets respect her, let her enjoy the time when she can make her towels and find another pattern you like to make a towel or try to get a idea of the stitch she used from the picture, which many more experienced than I am can.
> 
> There are many patterns online for hanging towels.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## unicornbus

I love your towels, and am waiting patiently for you to post a pattern. And the answer to the question of what type of yarn you used. Your towels look nice and fluffy, the way towels are suppose to look. Thank You for sharing therm with all of us.


----------



## Roses and cats

Really like them, you did a great job.


----------



## dottie2

Maryannee said:


> Wow! Your towels have been enthusiastically received. In our enthusiasm for such a lovely pattern we seem to have bombarded you, our KP friend, with many requests for this great pattern. I, for one, am sorry if I put extra pressure on you just because you shared your creation. I know how difficult it is to care for an ill loved one and really regret if I attributed to your daily stresses. I hope it doesn't discourage you from contributing to the site. No pressure intended.


I totally agree with Maryannee. I'm so sorry if we bombarded you with our requests. If & when you can give any idea on how to make your beautiful towels that would be fine. If you find you can't that too will be fine. Take care of your husband & yourself first.

Dottie


----------



## kipsalot

I am very sorry that your husbands health is poor. Are there any agencies, such as Aging and Disabilities, that might be able to help you with care giving duties or possibly direct you to other places that could help? Best of everything to you.


----------



## Mshatbox

Maryannee said:


> Wow! Your towels have been enthusiastically received. In our enthusiasm for such a lovely pattern we seem to have bombarded you, our KP friend, with many requests for this great pattern. I, for one, am sorry if I put extra pressure on you just because you shared your creation. I know how difficult it is to care for an ill loved one and really regret if I attributed to your daily stresses. I hope it doesn't discourage you from contributing to the site. No pressure intended.


Well stated! I would like to add, I would be willing to pay for you beautiful design. It should be a simple pattern to write but if you need any help, I would be willing to help you.


----------



## RosieS

Well said above. I commented on page 14 and did say that I was interested in the pattern but never intended to suggest any kind of time scale or add any pressure. This year next year if and when it gets written. I too would be willing to pay for a pattern whenever it may be available. I would never put pressure on anyone in person or on the internet to give/sell me anything so did not intend that here.
I am sorry that your husband's health is poor and can have empathy with your situation as my husband's health is also not great (although I don't need to be his carer). Wishing you all the best. xXx


----------



## jeanbess

knitwit549 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. Yes, I am busy, DH is ill (ongoing), I'm his only caregiver. Luckily I'm retired. Also luckily my only grandchild is 21. (He's another one who requests things from "the Grammy".) I'm currently knitting another towel, this time jotting notes. Hopefully I'll have a "recipe " for making it soon. I'm NOT a pattern writer, and don't wish to be. I've never minded sharing ideas, recipes etc., so if anyone absolutely has to have a stitch by stitch, row by row roadmap, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed. But if you can follow my basic recipe and pictures, you should be ok. Thanks for your patience.


That would be lovely I know being a care giver is a hard job for I am in the same boat looking forward to seeing your notes and please what yarn did you use they are lovely so glade you have your knitting for that has kept me going all these yrs for hubby had his stroke 14 years ago .


----------



## jeanbess

mombr4 said:


> I have to agree.
> When I saw the picture posted, I read through the then 15 pages to see if the pattern might have been posted. The only thing I saw was requests for the pattern.
> When I read on page 15 that she is taking care of her husband, I commented on her towels but didn't want to add to the list of those asking for the pattern. She also said she is not a pattern writer and doesn't want to be, she would make notes as she was making the one she was working on.
> I've never minded sharing ideas, recipes etc., so if anyone absolutely has to have a stitch by stitch, row by row roadmap, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed.
> 
> her full comment is at the top of page 15.
> 
> There are many other towel pattern available, as much as we would all like her pattern since we all love those she made.
> 
> I think if it's her own pattern and not one she has written out, with all she has going on lets respect her, let her enjoy the time when she can make her towels and find another pattern you like to make a towel or try to get a idea of the stitch she used from the picture, which many more experienced than I am can.
> 
> There are many patterns online for hanging towels.


Well said I think her pictures can help a more experienced knitter to copy them and write it out for the rest that need a more outline 
I just wonder about the yarn it looks so fluffy


----------



## CCNana

hubleyddavis said:


> WOW, these are amazing. I have never seen knit towels that look so nice. Can you provide the pattern source? I'd love to make a few.


Me, too! Haven't seen any as nice as these!


----------



## JanL556

KnitWit, I am so very sorry if you thought I was badgering you into posting a pattern for the fantastic towels you knitted. Please except my apology, if I caused any hard feelings. I would never hurt anyone's feelings, on purpose. Also, I am very sorry to hear about your husband's health. I hope he gets to feeling better real soon. And, as for yourself, make sure you take care of yourself, eat right, and try to get plenty of sleep. Not only that, sit down and knit dish towels , every chance you get... LOL  Well I hope you have a Fantastic day. Take Care 

.


----------



## bellflory

That's a lovely apology.


----------



## Lorikeet

The towels are so beautiful. I would take the numerous requests for a pattern as a compliment to the maker, not in some abusive way. I'm sure we all wish the lady and her husband well.


----------



## Lorikeet

Unfortunately not everyone can spare the time to read through everyone else's posts.


----------



## cspaen34

.Elvia. said:


> Oh for God sake, leave the poor woman alone.
> 
> She is NOT obligated to post her pattern.
> 
> Use your brains and copy the pattern from the photo.


Have read through all the posts. Personally, I felt your post was a bit snarky. I am aware of the ill health of knitwit's husband, and realize she is very busy. Being a caregiver is not an easy job. I don't believe anyone here intentionally meant to pressure her for the pattern, so your comment was unnecessary. In my case, I thought it was well worth putting a cost on it. Knitwit is very talented, both knitting and crochet...her previous pictures show that! Speaking for myself, I am one lacking the talent to create without a general guideline! As for pattern writing...sometimes that just creates more pressure, and I understand any reluctance to do that. Looking at her picture and using a similiar pattern should work however. Perhaps experimenting with different knit patterns would yield interesting results, with her pictures in mind.

Regardless, hats off to Knitwit...love the towels...created quite an urge to make them! That is quite the truck...certainly well decorated!!


----------



## dogsrus

beautifull


----------



## absgrams

I know I'm going to get flamed her but go ahead I have very broad shoulders

Here's the senario !!
"My son asked for these



I came up wth this. Second picture 
Think about this if she already had the first pattern she would not have to come up with anything 
She said the problem was colours !!!!
The colours in first pic already match the truck 
Just added my food for thought 
17 pages later is redundant when the second pic is just like ton of other patterns on the net


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

absgrams said:


> I know I'm going to get flamed her but go ahead I have very broad shoulders
> 
> Here's the senario !!
> "My son asked for these
> 
> I came up wth this. Second picture
> Think about this if she already had the first pattern she would not have to come up with anything
> She said the problem was colours !!!!
> The colours in first pic already match the truck
> Just added my food for thought
> 17 pages later is redundant when the second pic is just like ton of other patterns on the net


I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to say but will defend you from the flames.


----------



## Shirley Ray

Me too. Great Pattern


----------



## kimmyz

Very nice looking! Wow. 17 pages of pattern requests so far. Now THAT'S very sincere form of flattery! Sending prayers your way. May your hubby feel better soon. Oh, I see you've just given us a recipe for the towels a few seconds after my post. Thanks so much!


----------



## knitwit549

Here is the recipe. I would recommend reading the whole thing first to see if it makes sense to you.

Knit hanging kitchen towels 

Because I like the look of the edging, I crochet cast on and always slip the first stitch with yarn in back, as if I'm purling the stitch, and always purl the last stitch. Side borders are slip 1, knit 2 at beginning and end with knit 2, purl 1.

I used Sugar and cream just over one ball with size 7(US) needles.

Cast on 64. Knit 6 rows for bottom border.

Starting on right side, first section is squares of 2 X 2 :
Row 1. K2, p 2
Row 2. P2, k2
Row 3. P2, k2
Row 4. K2, p2

Repeat these four rows for desired length (3 or 4 reps). Except last repeat end by doing row 3. On wrong side, knit across.

3 rows stockinette 

Knit wrong side

7 rows ( more or less, your preference of seed stitch (k1, p1 across followed by p1, k1 across. End after a right side row.

Knit wrong side row
3 stockinette rows
Knit across wrong side.

Repeat the first section of k2, p2 squares until length you desire before decreasing for hanger, ending with a right side row.
Knit wrong side. You will now work in garter stitch. Keeping your slip one beginning and purl last stitch, knit2 together across. Knit next row.
Repeat these last 2 rows til your desired width for hanger (10 to14 stitches)
Continue in garter stitch to where you want buttonhole (18-20 rows)
Knit half your stitches, yarn over, knit remainder of stitches.
Decrease 1 stitch each side until 3 remain. Slip one, knit 2 together, pass slipped stitch over. I sewed a larger button on the front, with a smaller one on back for strength/stability.


----------



## knitwit549

absgrams said:


> I know I'm going to get flamed her but go ahead I have very broad shoulders
> 
> Here's the senario !!
> "My son asked for these
> 
> I came up wth this. Second picture
> Think about this if she already had the first pattern she would not have to come up with anything
> She said the problem was colours !!!!
> The colours in first pic already match the truck
> Just added my food for thought
> 17 pages later is redundant when the second pic is just like ton of other patterns on the net


The colors in the first picture match the truck because I ordered them...the second picture was made with varigated and one of the leftover colors. And yes, second one is like a ton of others. You could come on out with what you insinuated in a private message.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## KJKnitCro

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for writing this out for us. Blessings on you and your household.


----------



## absgrams

I did and still stand by it your good
Everyone who's a knitter has figured out the pattern like you did 
There was no need to post the varigated pic 
Which like you said "THIS IS WHAT I CAME UP WITH "
Have a great day lol


----------



## Joyce Stewart

Thank you for sharing your talent.


----------



## margold

Thank you very much. I love your pattern. Take care.


----------



## carmicv

Thank you knitwit. Very kind of you to take the time. You are a gifted knitter. Best wishes while you care for your husband.


----------



## Shirley Ray

Thanks for the pattern. I've looked via the Internet from time to time but I never saw this one. Even if there is one, getting the pattern from you saved a lot of time.


----------



## knitwit549

absgrams said:


> I did and still stand by it your good
> Everyone who's a knitter has figured out the pattern like you did
> There was no need to post the varigated pic
> Which like you said "THIS IS WHAT I CAME UP WITH "
> Have a great day lol


Please tell me what pattern you think I "figured out". If you read my first post, I said THESE are what I came up with, not this. And you're right, I didn't have to post the varigated one.


----------



## knitwit549

absgrams said:


> The second picture is her pattern and it is on the net


The first picture is mine. And they are not on the net.


----------



## blawler

knitwit549 said:


> Here is the recipe. I would recommend reading the whole thing first to see if it makes sense to you.
> 
> Knit hanging kitchen towels
> 
> Because I like the look of the edging, I crochet cast on and always slip the first stitch with yarn in back, as if I'm purling the stitch, and always purl the last stitch. Side borders are slip 1, knit 2 at beginning and end with knit 2, purl 1.
> 
> I used Sugar and cream just over one ball with size 7(US) needles.
> 
> Cast on 64. Knit 6 rows for bottom border.
> 
> Starting on right side, first section is squares of 2 X 2 :
> Row 1. K2, p 2
> Row 2. P2, k2
> Row 3. P2, k2
> Row 4. K2, p2
> 
> Repeat these four rows for desired length (3 or 4 reps). Except last repeat end by doing row 3. On wrong side, knit across.
> 
> 3 rows stockinette
> 
> Knit wrong side
> 
> 7 rows ( more or less, your preference of seed stitch (k1, p1 across followed by p1, k1 across. End after a right side row.
> 
> Knit wrong side row
> 3 stockinette rows
> Knit across wrong side.
> 
> Repeat the first section of k2, p2 squares until length you desire before decreasing for hanger, ending with a right side row.
> Knit wrong side. You will now work in garter stitch. Keeping your slip one beginning and purl last stitch, knit2 together across. Knit next row.
> Repeat these last 2 rows til your desired width for hanger (10 to14 stitches)
> Continue in garter stitch to where you want buttonhole (18-20 rows)
> Knit half your stitches, yarn over, knit remainder of stitches.
> Decrease 1 stitch each side until 3 remain. Slip one, knit 2 together, pass slipped stitch over. I sewed a larger button on the front, with a smaller one on back for strength/stability.


Mahalo nui loa (thank you from my heart to yours) for taking the time from your busy day to write this all down for us. I appreciate it. Best wishes for you and for your husband's health. Aloha... Bev


----------



## susanrs1

Thanks SO much for this sharing your lovely pattern with all of us!


----------



## bellflory

Thank you so much knitwit for taking the time and patience to write your pattern down for us. Good wishes for you and your family. Surely KPers, we are better than this petty nonsense......


----------



## pAnnieD

Thank you! I am not an experienced knitter and would not have been able to figure this out on my own. Thank you so much for your time and talent to share with the rest of us. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Bulldog

Knitwit, My hat is off to you. I have tons of towel patterns and yours is my favorite. Good for you. I have been a caregiver to my terminally ill mother and I know the toll it takes on you. Please take care of yourself...mentally, spiritually, and physically. I am so glad you have this wonderful talent and hobby to relax in some small way. May God be with you each and every day. It is wonderful when our children like what we do and want us to make for them. I have four children and only two of them seem to want my creations. Be proud of yourself for creating such beautiful towels.


----------



## Nanknit

Thank you Knitwit.....very generous of you to give us your pattern. Best wishes to you and your hubby. Jen.


----------



## settermom

Bless you, knitwit, and thank you so very much for taking the time to write out your towel recipe. We are all so grateful for your generosity. Please know that so many of us have you and your husband on our hearts and in our prayers.


----------



## mombr4

knitwit549 said:


> The first picture is mine. And they are not on the net.


Thank you so much for sharing your pattern with us. The time it took you to write out and share with us is appreciated, with all you have going on.

Wishing the best to you and your husband and again thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## PaKnitter

Thank you for sharing but please don't do it again no matter how many requests you get. You said you were busy caring for your husband and that is first and most important and your own welfare to. People need to understand your situation and respect it.


----------



## knitwit549

PaKnitter said:


> Thank you for sharing but please don't do it again no matter how many requests you get. You said you were busy caring for your husband and that is first and most important and your own welfare to. People need to understand your situation and respect it.


Thank you for the thoughts. Luckily he has some good days. IF I ever get an urge to share again, I'll make sure to already have made my recipe before I post. Or just say no pattern available. LOL

And if I can add a note to everyone else, I thank you for the interest and concern, and for the well wishes for both of us.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

Thank you for sharing. I consider myself an experienced knitter but seeing that on my phone screen would have made it darn near impossible to get right the first time.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

Thank you for sharing. I consider myself an experienced knitter but seeing that on my phone screen would have made it darn near impossible to get right the first time.


----------



## Lorikeet

I enjoyed looking at both pictures and will likely come back to view them again and again. The variegated hand towel is beautiful also. I don't care where the pattern came from. Thanks very much for taking the time to post pattern instructions. Best wishes, Lorikeet.


----------



## Tuffy

Thank you for your generosity in posting your towel recipe. I have seen many and none are as unique as yours is. Your needlework and talent are awesome. Prayers to you and your family and thanks again for making the time to write this down and for sharing with us. We all appreciate it.


----------



## vikicooks

Thank you for taking the time out of your crazy busy day to try and satisfy all these requests. you certainly did not have to do that. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## vikicooks

absgrams said:


> I know I'm going to get flamed her but go ahead I have very broad shoulders
> 
> Here's the senario !!
> "My son asked for these
> 
> I came up wth this. Second picture
> Think about this if she already had the first pattern she would not have to come up with anything
> She said the problem was colours !!!!
> The colours in first pic already match the truck
> Just added my food for thought
> 17 pages later is redundant when the second pic is just like ton of other patterns on the net


I'm not sure what your point is?


----------



## KnitNorth

They're lovely!


----------



## knitwit549

vikicooks said:


> I'm not sure what your point is?


Maybe she'd like to see a picture of my stove without the towels? Sorry, that wasn't very nice of me was it?


----------



## fayp

Thank you. Blessings to you and your husband. Please take good care of yourself as well (says the former RN with a smile!)


----------



## knitwit549

Just thought I'd share this picture of my "boy and his dog"

Darn it! Don't know why it won't show up other than as a download. Sorry.


----------



## fayp

Heh heh. That pooch looks veeeery comfy! Thanks for sharing that picture.


----------



## knitwit549

fayp said:


> Heh heh. That pooch looks veeeery comfy! Thanks for sharing that picture.


That pooch thinks it's his truck and the boy is his chauffeur.


----------



## lrstitcher

Thank you so very much for taking the time to share your beautiful pattern. I am not an experienced knitter anymore making me even more grateful for the time and gift you have given so many of us. Thinking of both you and your husband. Please remember to take care of yourself as well.


----------



## alvadee

Lorikeet said:


> I enjoyed looking at both pictures and will likely come back to view them again and again. The variegated hand towel is beautiful also. I don't care where the pattern came from. Thanks very much for taking the time to post pattern instructions. Best wishes, Lorikeet.


DITTO !!


----------



## RustyLuvsMe

knitwit, thank you very much for taking the time to post your pattern. It was very nice and kind of you. I am not an experienced knitter so I could not have figured out what you did to make these beautiful towels. May God be with you and your husband.


----------



## mombr4

knitwit549 said:


> Just thought I'd share this picture of my "boy and his dog"
> 
> Darn it! Don't know why it won't show up other than as a download. Sorry.


Wonderful picture, thanks for sharing

Not sure why it only shows as a download when your picture is a JPEG file


----------



## Jayne61

Thanks a bunch! Hope all goes well with your family!


----------



## carmicv

knitwit549 said:


> Just thought I'd share this picture of my "boy and his dog"
> 
> Darn it! Don't know why it won't show up other than as a download. Sorry.


Love it. Dogs are a wonderful companion on long hauls.


----------



## clarkfield

Thank you many times. I have involved two DIL, both love the pattern. Perhaps I could have gotten the pattern correct with time. Now I can knit as they both requested for several BRooms as well as kitchen area. Again thank you so very much!!


----------



## nitchik

I can't say anything new, not after 20 pages! All I can say is that I love them!


----------



## ozarkmountainwilliam

Thank you. And God bless.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits

Lovely!


----------



## iluvcabernet

Thank you and prayers coming your way!


----------



## eastend

Thank you so much for the pattern, that was so kind of you to post the directions. I hope you have a wonderful Holiday Season with your family.


----------



## unicornbus

THANK YOU for the pattern and the picture of your dog and his chauffeur!!


----------



## cspaen34

Thanks knitwit! You are the best....a very talented lady! Sincerely wish the best for you and your hubby as he deals with health issues. You have certainly made many here on KP thankful to you for sharing! What a compliment to you!


----------



## settermom

knitwit549 said:


> That pooch thinks it's his truck and the boy is his chauffeur.


Yep! Sure looks that way! LOVE the pic of the boy and his pooch. Thanks for sharing it and for making your / his beautiful new towels even more personal for all of us. Hugs to you and the boy and his pooch!


----------



## babsbarb

Thank you for taking the time to write out the "recipe". I did send you a PM.


----------



## knitwit549

Thank you all who showed interest in my recipe. I hope to start seeing your creations shortly. And thanks for all the prayers/well wishes for both of us. DH is scheduled for a PET scan, consult with radiologist, consult with his oncologist, consult with his cardiologist within the next 2 weeks. And since he's developed scoliosis, his activities are very limited. Luckily for me, he has maintained his good humor. Handles his trials with dignity and grace, and appreciates everything I do. 

For those who enjoyed the pooch pictures, here's more. Hope I'm not boring you. 
Wishing you all happy knitting/crocheting/crafting, Joyeous holidays and good health.


----------



## alvadee

Awwww. Best friends. Thanks for sharing. Have a blessed day.


----------



## yover8

knitwit549 said:


> Here is the recipe. I would recommend reading the whole thing first to see if it makes sense to you.
> 
> Knit hanging kitchen towels
> 
> Because I like the look of the edging, I crochet cast on and always slip the first stitch with yarn in back, as if I'm purling the stitch, and always purl the last stitch. Side borders are slip 1, knit 2 at beginning and end with knit 2, purl 1.
> 
> I used Sugar and cream just over one ball with size 7(US) needles.
> 
> Cast on 64. Knit 6 rows for bottom border.
> 
> Starting on right side, first section is squares of 2 X 2 :
> Row 1. K2, p 2
> Row 2. P2, k2
> Row 3. P2, k2
> Row 4. K2, p2
> 
> Repeat these four rows for desired length (3 or 4 reps). Except last repeat end by doing row 3. On wrong side, knit across.
> 
> 3 rows stockinette
> 
> Knit wrong side
> 
> 7 rows ( more or less, your preference of seed stitch (k1, p1 across followed by p1, k1 across. End after a right side row.
> 
> Knit wrong side row
> 3 stockinette rows
> Knit across wrong side.
> 
> Repeat the first section of k2, p2 squares until length you desire before decreasing for hanger, ending with a right side row.
> Knit wrong side. You will now work in garter stitch. Keeping your slip one beginning and purl last stitch, knit2 together across. Knit next row.
> Repeat these last 2 rows til your desired width for hanger (10 to14 stitches)
> Continue in garter stitch to where you want buttonhole (18-20 rows)
> Knit half your stitches, yarn over, knit remainder of stitches.
> Decrease 1 stitch each side until 3 remain. Slip one, knit 2 together, pass slipped stitch over. I sewed a larger button on the front, with a smaller one on back for strength/stability.


This is an absolutely perfect recipe! Thank you so much for your time to write it out! 
You amaze me by doing this inspite of all the other things on your plate. 
I will dedicate a few in your honor to the charity bazaar for which I have (reluctantly) agreed to knit items. 
And then happily make some for my sisters :sm02:


----------



## bytheborder

You can't bore me with pictures of dogs and family, I lost my german shepherd last year and I know how much they are family too. Thank you for your pattern, that is kind of you. I have just joined recently and got back into knitting and crochet, keeps me busy, just being by myself I have found so much help here. Have a great holiday.


----------



## PammySue

Thank you very much.


----------



## JanL556

Thanks so much for writing out and posting the pattern for the beautiful towels. I am really going to enjoy knitting some of these. I hope you have a wonderful day, Take Care, and keep on knitting all those lovely's you make.


----------



## GloryP

It was sooooo kind of you for sharing. It makes total since! 
And I love doggie pics, more the better! We just had to put our beloved Beagle down on Friday
from Lymphoma. What a cute dog!
P.s. I have lots of yarn I got from my Aunt to use!


----------



## Indy13

They look fantastic. Great job. Your youngest has a great sense of beauty & his Mum`s ability.


----------



## medtrans56

None as nice as these


----------



## medtrans56

Thank you so much for the pattern. Best wishes for yourself and your husband. There always seems to be one or two people anytime there is a post on here and especially cooking and recipe sites that has to be rude. We just have to ignore and be better than them with our words and actions. Thank you again and God bless


----------



## grammy99

knitwit549: Thank you for the pattern. You have to be a wonderful wife and mother. My prayers are with you and your family as you go through these difficult and stressful times. You are a special person to think of others when you have so much else to cope with. Keep doing what you are doing and you will be rewarded.


----------



## Judy-japcrp

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern and for taking the time to figure it out and write it out for us.


----------



## PlaneJane

Thank you so much for the pattern. I appreciate your taking the time to post it.


----------



## mommabear63

I love this pattern so if you could please add me to your list also would love to make some for Christmas gifts or are you just going to post the pattern on this site? Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## PaKnitter

mommabear63 said:


> I love this pattern so if you could please add me to your list also would love to make some for Christmas gifts or are you just going to post the pattern on this site? Thanks so much!!!!


It was posted here for all to see so you need to look back a few pages to find it.


----------



## mommabear63

Thank so much!!! I will do some searching!


----------



## mommabear63

I hate to be a pain, but am having trouble finding the pattern. I looked in the "user submitted patterns" and the only one I saw was a "Red Hot Chili" pattern which was not yours. Can you help me locate it? Appreciate any advice.


----------



## ohsusana

mommabear63 said:


> I hate to be a pain, but am having trouble finding the pattern. I looked in the "user submitted patterns" and the only one I saw was a "Red Hot Chili" pattern which was not yours. Can you help me locate it? Appreciate any advice.


It's on page 17.

Thanks knitwit for writing it out. You're a star.


----------



## PaKnitter

Lorikeet said:


> Unfortunately not everyone can spare the time to read through everyone else's posts.


It does take time but all of us have no problem reading and following a pattern with row after row of written directions. Or reading a book?


----------



## dbousquet

Thank you Knitwit for posting the pattern. I don't have any little ones to knit for so I always enjoy a nice new pattern. When I make a bakery treat for a friend I always try to knit a dishcloth to go along with it, they have come to expect it,,,,, wont they be pleasantly surprised when I give them a beautiful towel instead!!! I appreciate your efforts and please know that your pattern will provide happiness each time I bake a "goodie" for someone!


----------



## Silverfox70

This is the Christmas lace dishtowel right


----------



## mimisue25

Love the towels. Pattern Please!


----------



## mommabear63

I guess I am having a blond moment but I cannot find this pattern that was supposedly posted. PLEASE CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHERE IT IS!!! I have gone thru 17 pages. Maybe I am just passing it by but would someone help!

Thanks so much


----------



## dbousquet

For anyone that cant find it..... I cut and paste for you, hope that is ok..... 
I used Sugar and cream just over one ball with size 7(US) needles.

Cast on 64. Knit 6 rows for bottom border.

Starting on right side, first section is squares of 2 X 2 :
Row 1. K2, p 2
Row 2. P2, k2
Row 3. P2, k2
Row 4. K2, p2

Repeat these four rows for desired length (3 or 4 reps). Except last repeat end by doing row 3. On wrong side, knit across.

3 rows stockinette 

Knit wrong side

7 rows ( more or less, your preference of seed stitch (k1, p1 across followed by p1, k1 across. End after a right side row.

Knit wrong side row
3 stockinette rows
Knit across wrong side.

Repeat the first section of k2, p2 squares until length you desire before decreasing for hanger, ending with a right side row.
Knit wrong side. You will now work in garter stitch. Keeping your slip one beginning and purl last stitch, knit2 together across. Knit next row.
Repeat these last 2 rows til your desired width for hanger (10 to14 stitches)
Continue in garter stitch to where you want buttonhole (18-20 rows)
Knit half your stitches, yarn over, knit remainder of stitches.
Decrease 1 stitch each side until 3 remain. Slip one, knit 2 together, pass slipped stitch over. I sewed a larger button on the front, with a smaller one on back for strength/stability.

knitwit549 

| Reply | Quote Reply | Report Issue


----------



## mommabear63

THANK YOU THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## knitwit549

Silverfox70 said:


> This is the Christmas lace dishtowel right


Nope, it isn't.


----------



## Jerlyn

Thanks for pattern & love dog pics. Thoughts & prayers for your family


----------



## cspaen34

I've completed about 6" or more....it has a really nice cushy feel! I am loving it already. Making mine in P&C red rouge as I had a cone on hand. Red seems to be a popular kitchen color lately so will be a gift if I don't keep it. Great pattern to be a favorite "go to." Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## knitwit549

cspaen34 said:


> I've completed about 6" or more....it has a really nice cushy feel! I am loving it already. Making mine in P&C red rouge as I had a cone on hand. Red seems to be a popular kitchen color lately so will be a gift if I don't keep it. Great pattern to be a favorite "go to." Thanks again for sharing!


Awesome, please post picture when done. Love to see when someone does something with our recipes don't we.
Here's one 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-432192-1.html
Hope to see many more. Makes me smile!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

tonyastewart said:


> I was telling my grandson about how mom rip would ask me to make stuff for her but never use it and it drove me crazy...nothing irks me more than people asking me to take the time to make things for them and never use it I did cross stitch napkins for her and she never used them I found them in a drawer when I moved her with me before she passed it broke my heart......


My step-mother was like your mom. The first ever dishcloth I made - a crocheted heart in three shades of pink - she insisted on using as a doily! The square ones I knitted weren't as pretty, so she used them. She had never used the many afghans her friends had given her over the years. They were carefully stored in plastic zippered bags, but none of her children had ever seen them in use. She had taken them out to show us from time to time, naming who'd make each, but never used them even once! She used the straight afghan-stitch one I'd made; it's not pretty. She used the woven table-runner I made; it's not pretty. She used ones she'd picked up at the church's thrift shop; they weren't pretty either. Strange duck! Maybe the habit was the result of being raised during the Great Depression? And/or in extreme poverty?


----------



## diobsession

Me too. They are awesome.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitwit549 said:


> Thank you for the thoughts. Luckily he has some good days. IF I ever get an urge to share again, I'll make sure to already have made my recipe before I post. Or just say no pattern available. LOL
> 
> And if I can add a note to everyone else, I thank you for the interest and concern, and for the well wishes for both of us.


Sadly, _some_ KPers pay no attention. After being asked to post some of my work in the Pictures section and having begun the subject line with "No Pattern", I still got pages of requests for the non-existent patterns! As a result of that, I do not post my stuff here. What I have photos of is all on Ravelry, linked to the pattern - if any.

Thank you for your infinite patience with the ongoing requests.

I've put it all - photos and recipe - into a single document, which I hope is OK with you and that most will be able to open.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitwit549 said:


> Just thought I'd share this picture of my "boy and his dog" ...


Thank you for the photos of pup, son, his truck, and the lovely things you've made for him.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

kimhoad7 said:


> They are great...wish I had a crochet pattern version. I crochet dishcloths for family they love them too!!


I did a search on Ravelry for "hanging towel", ticked off "crochet" and "free", and got this selection for you to see: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=crochet&query=hanging%20towel&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&sort=best&photo=yes

I suggest no one waste their time attempting to 'convert' between knitting and crochet. Read this and understand why I say that: http://wheatcarr.com/blog-a-mentary/convert-crochet-to-knit-no-not-really.php


----------



## ute4kp

.Elvia. said:


> Excuse Me !!!
> 
> KnitWit was been badgered by 14 pages of pattern requests, one poster (Jan556) accusing her of been reluctant to post the pattern, even though KnitWit had stated there was no pattern but had already promised, on page 2, to write out how she had knitted the tea towels, the next day.
> 
> Had KPers bothered to read the following posts, instead of jumping up and down requesting the pattern they would have realised this.


Exactly.


----------



## Mshatbox

knitwit549 said:


> Awesome, please post picture when done. Love to see when someone does something with our recipes don't we.
> Here's one
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-432192-1.html
> Hope to see many more. Makes me smile!


I have finished mine but I need a button!


----------



## knitwit549

Mshabox said:


> I have finished mine but I need a button!


gorgeous! Thanks for posting. I have some white buttons with roses and leaves that match your yarn.


----------



## Jiggs

Oh how I wish we had a "like" button here. So many nice comments and ones that I agree with ( some I don't) but I found some cotton that I had totally forgot about and will be trying the "recipe" and maybe changing it up a bit - great way to try new stitches. Prayers for you and your husband KnitWit.


----------



## Mshatbox

knitwit549 said:


> gorgeous! Thanks for posting. I have some white buttons with roses and leaves that match your yarn.


The button sounds adorable! I forgot to thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern! You are very talented and very kind.


----------



## mommabear63

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## mommabear63

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Bunyip

Thank you for your special pattern. You are a lovely person to take the time to write this pattern out for the KP club. I am sorry your partner is unwell and I believe that you would be doing a wonderful job of caring for him. God Bless.


----------



## glojax

Thanks for towel pattern. Hope you and your husband have a Healthy, Happy Holiday Season! Thoughts & Prayers coming your way!


----------



## hadley

Very pretty


----------



## ohsusana

Mshabox said:


> I have finished mine but I need a button!


You've done a great job :sm24:


----------



## grammy99

Jiggs: I agree - how many times have I wished there was a 'like' button so I can just one-click my pleasure on someone's work.


----------



## knitwit549

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sadly, _some_ KPers pay no attention. After being asked to post some of my work in the Pictures section and having begun the subject line with "No Pattern", I still got pages of requests for the non-existent patterns! As a result of that, I do not post my stuff here. What I have photos of is all on Ravelry, linked to the pattern - if any.
> 
> Thank you for your infinite patience with the ongoing requests.
> 
> I've put it all - photos and recipe - into a single document, which I hope is OK with you and that most will be able to open.


Thanks J-J, it's more than OK with me, I think it is wonderful that you did that. I had to smile at your other post about none of your "pretty " items getting used. My in-laws did the same thing. We had given them nice towels & sheet sets as well as one or two bed sided blankets I had crocheted. All were put away for whatever reason to be discovered years later. I think that is fairly common with older folks who lived through the depression era.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sadly, _some_ KPers pay no attention. After being asked to post some of my work in the Pictures section and having begun the subject line with "No Pattern", I still got pages of requests for the non-existent patterns! As a result of that, I do not post my stuff here. What I have photos of is all on Ravelry, linked to the pattern - if any.
> 
> Thank you for your infinite patience with the ongoing requests.
> 
> I've put it all - photos and recipe - into a single document, which I hope is OK with you and that most will be able to open.


Thanks for doing this, JJ. I've hand-written the recipe, but I like this so much better. My yarn waits!

Also love the fur-baby in your avatar!


----------



## Bisknit

Lovely.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

KJKnitCro said:


> ... love the fur-baby in your avatar!


That's my current (and probably last) cat, Puck. It's so hard to get a picture of a black cat that isn't just a featureless blob. I was surprised that my old cell phone did.


----------



## cspaen34

I have completed my first towel. Decided to make put a couple scrubbies with it to make a Christmas gift. Really love your pattern, works up easily, and using your suggested stitch patterns it is squishy to feel. Has a nice professional look to it!


----------



## blawler

cspaen34 said:


> I have completed my first towel. Decided to make put a couple scrubbies with it to make a Christmas gift. Really love your pattern, works up easily, and using your suggested stitch patterns it is squishy to feel. Has a nice professional look to it!


Your towel came out great. I love it. As soon as I get some more cotton worsted weight yarn I'll be making some, too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## knitwit549

cspaen34 said:


> I have completed my first towel. Decided to make put a couple scrubbies with it to make a Christmas gift. Really love your pattern, works up easily, and using your suggested stitch patterns it is squishy to feel. Has a nice professional look to it!


Gorgeous. Neat idea with the scrubbies. Thank you for posting.


----------



## knitwit549

You can always make a washcloth to match. These are going to my grandson. He's just signed for his first apartment, will be decorating with gray, black &red.


----------



## cspaen34

knitwit549 said:


> Gorgeous. Neat idea with the scrubbies. Thank you for posting.


Thanks knitwit549! Your directions were perfect! I know you are so busy as you care for hubby so really appreciate the generosity of sharing. I am making more as it is a nice relaxing knit to make. 
Edit: I see you just posted a cloth...I was thinking of doing that! Grey, Black and Red are really popular right now. I will go ahead, be a copycat, and do cloth too. Your work is beautiful! I have lots of buttons...too bad I am not nearby. :sm08:


----------



## cspaen34

blawler said:


> Your towel came out great. I love it. As soon as I get some more cotton worsted weight yarn I'll be making some, too. Aloha... Bev


Thank you Bev. I hope you try it...it has such a nice quality to it when finished.


----------



## knitwit549

cspaen34 said:


> Thanks knitwit549! Your directions were perfect! I know you are so busy as you care for hubby so really appreciate the generosity of sharing. I am making more as it is a nice relaxing knit to make.
> Edit: I see you just posted a cloth...I was thinking of doing that! Grey, Black and Red are really popular right now. I will go ahead, be a copycat, and do cloth too. Your work is beautiful! I have lots of buttons...too bad I am not nearby. :sm08:


I have buttons, just don't know where. .


----------



## hadley

Beautiful


----------



## prettyknit10

What kind of wool do u knit the kitchen towels in pls x


----------



## Tavenner

Thank you so much for your beautiful pattern. I especially appreciate you taking the time to not only write the pattern while you are so busy but also to share it with all on KP. I am very sorry about your husband's illness and will keep you both in my prayers. As a former longtime caregiver, I urge you to take care of yourself as well and hope that you'll be able to get some assistance to give you some breaks.


----------



## Mshatbox

Do not use wool. Use 100% cotton



prettyknit10 said:


> What kind of wool do u knit the kitchen towels in pls x


----------



## betty boivin

Thank you so much for taking the time out of your busy days to accomodate these requests... It is greatly appreciated!!! ❤❤❤ Hope your hubby gets better!


----------



## craftymatt2

WOW!! what a fantastic pattern, thank you so very much for your kindness in typing out the pattern I cannot wait to make it, You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers, and I hope your hubby's health will improve, please take care of yourself as well and may God Bless.


----------



## spspalmer9

Thank you for posting the pattern. I am a new knitter and cannot create a pattern. If my towels look half as good as yours, I will be elated! Again, thank you for sharing the pattern with those of us who are not as gifted as you.


----------



## PattiAnni

Thank you so much for posting the pattern to this. Taking a road trip this week and needed a small project to take along. I really appreciate you taking the time out to write this up. Blessings to you and your husband, and to make your angel wings a little lighter, you deserve it. I also have a black cat that is my favorite, we actually have 4.


----------



## RosD

They are fantastic, I love them!!!! ????


----------



## RosD

knitwit549 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. Yes, I am busy, DH is ill (ongoing), I'm his only caregiver. Luckily I'm retired. Also luckily my only grandchild is 21. (He's another one who requests things from "the Grammy".) I'm currently knitting another towel, this time jotting notes. Hopefully I'll have a "recipe " for making it soon. I'm NOT a pattern writer, and don't wish to be. I've never minded sharing ideas, recipes etc., so if anyone absolutely has to have a stitch by stitch, row by row roadmap, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed. But if you can follow my basic recipe and pictures, you should be ok. Thanks for your patience.


Thank you so much, I'm so sorry your DH is ill. I appreciate your generosity in sharing your beautiful pattern and please take your time. Your towels are the best I've seen. I'm looking forward to knitting them. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD

knitwit549 said:


> Here is the recipe. I would recommend reading the whole thing first to see if it makes sense to you.
> 
> Knit hanging kitchen towels
> 
> Because I like the look of the edging, I crochet cast on and always slip the first stitch with yarn in back, as if I'm purling the stitch, and always purl the last stitch. Side borders are slip 1, knit 2 at beginning and end with knit 2, purl 1.
> 
> I used Sugar and cream just over one ball with size 7(US) needles.
> 
> Cast on 64. Knit 6 rows for bottom border.
> 
> Starting on right side, first section is squares of 2 X 2 :
> Row 1. K2, p 2
> Row 2. P2, k2
> Row 3. P2, k2
> Row 4. K2, p2
> 
> Repeat these four rows for desired length (3 or 4 reps). Except last repeat end by doing row 3. On wrong side, knit across.
> 
> 3 rows stockinette
> 
> Knit wrong side
> 
> 7 rows ( more or less, your preference of seed stitch (k1, p1 across followed by p1, k1 across. End after a right side row.
> 
> Knit wrong side row
> 3 stockinette rows
> Knit across wrong side.
> 
> Repeat the first section of k2, p2 squares until length you desire before decreasing for hanger, ending with a right side row.
> Knit wrong side. You will now work in garter stitch. Keeping your slip one beginning and purl last stitch, knit2 together across. Knit next row.
> Repeat these last 2 rows til your desired width for hanger (10 to14 stitches)
> Continue in garter stitch to where you want buttonhole (18-20 rows)
> Knit half your stitches, yarn over, knit remainder of stitches.
> Decrease 1 stitch each side until 3 remain. Slip one, knit 2 together, pass slipped stitch over. I sewed a larger button on the front, with a smaller one on back for strength/stability.


Thank you so much knitwit549. I really appreciate your generosity and the time and effort you took to write it down for us. Beautiful towels!!!! Please take care and best wishes to you and your DH. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD

knitwit549 said:


> Just thought I'd share this picture of my "boy and his dog"
> 
> Darn it! Don't know why it won't show up other than as a download. Sorry.


Gorgeous photo, thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## RosD

knitwit549 said:


> Thank you all who showed interest in my recipe. I hope to start seeing your creations shortly. And thanks for all the prayers/well wishes for both of us. DH is scheduled for a PET scan, consult with radiologist, consult with his oncologist, consult with his cardiologist within the next 2 weeks. And since he's developed scoliosis, his activities are very limited. Luckily for me, he has maintained his good humor. Handles his trials with dignity and grace, and appreciates everything I do.
> 
> For those who enjoyed the pooch pictures, here's more. Hope I'm not boring you.
> Wishing you all happy knitting/crocheting/crafting, Joyeous holidays and good health.


I'm so sorry about your DH health issues. Sending lots of love to you. Gorgeous pooch photos, thanks for sharing. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD

Mshatbox said:


> I have finished mine but I need a button!


Gorgeous. ????


----------



## betty boivin

Thank you so much! Very generous of you!


----------



## barbie25209

If you could spare a second for me, could you send a copy of the pattern to (address removed). Have searched online for a pattern but none are as nice as yours!


----------



## knitwit549

barbie25209 said:


> If you could spare a second for me, could you send a copy of the pattern to (address removed). Have searched online for a pattern but none are as nice as yours!


Page 20, last post. JEssicaJean posted a PDF of it. I wrote it out on page 17. Recommend you edit your post to remove your email...anyone can read here, and you may not want everyone to have it.


----------



## Mshatbox

barbie25209 said:


> If you could spare a second for me, could you send a copy of the pattern to Have searched online for a pattern but none are as nice as yours!


You need to copy it from the text in a post on page 17. Yes you should remove your email address since this is an open forum


----------



## Mshatbox

knitwit549 said:


> Page 20, last post. JEssicaJean posted a PDF of it. I wrote it out on page 17. Recommend you edit your post to remove your email...anyone can read here, and you may not want everyone to have it.


I suggest you also edit your post to remove the email address in the quote


----------



## pierrette

Just beautiful and I just wrote out the pattern . Thank you again !


----------



## debbe

Just sending warm hugs and prayers from Canada for you both...your pattern is so lovely and you are amazing to have taken the time and trouble to write it all down, please know that is is hugely appreciated by me, and obviously, many,many others!!! Peace be with you????????


----------



## Johna

knitwit549 Thank you for the pattern. I know these will be great towels (better than the store bought ones, they cost so much and are very flimsy). I needed some new towels, Now I can make my own. Thanks again.


----------



## Fiona3

Dear knitwit549 really want to thank you for the pattern. All my daughters use are the cotton dishcloths and I am really anxious to try the towels using your pattern, am sure I will love them and know they will also.

Again thank you!

Fiona. ☺☺☺


----------



## cjssr

Thank you so much. I found it. LOL


----------



## jeanbess

knitwit549 said:


> Page 20, last post. JEssicaJean posted a PDF of it. I wrote it out on page 17. Recommend you edit your post to remove your email...anyone can read here, and you may not want everyone to have it.


That download is on pg 22


----------



## knitwit549

jeanbess said:


> That download is on pg 22


Thank you, I've lost my mind trying to keep up. Wouldn't it be so much easier if peeps would look to see if its already been posted?


----------



## tambirrer58

Funny, I am guilty of the same thing...it's not that I don't pay attention but sometimes there are so many pages of comments that I will comment before reading them all. I might ask for a pattern when someone else has already done that. I do try to read everything or go back and fix it if I see that there has been an answer to what I've asked but sadly sometimes there is just not enough time in a day..


----------



## MzKnitCro

For those of you making these, are you using straights or circulars?


----------



## knitwit549

MzKnitCro said:


> For those of you making these, are you using straights or circulars?


I used circulars. But that's about all I use any more. If you're more comfortable with straights, by all means use them. Happy knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

MzKnitCro said:


> For those of you making these, are you using straights or circulars?


What difference might the choice of straights or circulars make on the finished project?


----------



## maryboots

Love the towels, you did a great job! Thanks so much for the pattern, can't wait to try it.


----------



## aknitter

I jumped on the Kitchen Towel band wagon too! Instead of an actual I crocheted mine. I made a small circle and then a bobble button. I hope my pictures show. This is the first time attempting to post from my iPad. Now that I've said this I don't see where I add my picture. I'll do it from the computer in the morning. With that in mind I leave you in suspense until then.

I found it! The bottom picture is closer to the "real" color.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

aknitter said:


> I jumped on the Kitchen Towel band wagon too! Instead of an actual I crocheted mine. I made a small circle and then a bobble button. I hope my pictures show. This is the first time attempting to post from my iPad. Now that I've said this I don't see where I add my picture. I'll do it from the computer in the morning. With that in mind I leave you in suspense until then.
> 
> I found it! The bottom picture is closer to the "real" color.


Lovely!


----------



## aknitter

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## craftymatt2

I like that especially the bobble , thank you for sharing


----------



## Mshatbox

aknitter said:


> I jumped on the Kitchen Towel band wagon too! Instead of an actual I crocheted mine. I made a small circle and then a bobble button. I hope my pictures show. This is the first time attempting to post from my iPad. Now that I've said this I don't see where I add my picture. I'll do it from the computer in the morning. With that in mind I leave you in suspense until then.
> 
> I found it! The bottom picture is closer to the "real" color.


GREAT IDEA!!! Love it!


----------



## aknitter

craftymatt2 said:


> I like that especially the bobble , thank you for sharing


Thank you!


----------



## aknitter

Mshatbox said:


> GREAT IDEA!!! Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## colleend2006

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## colleend2006

so cute thanks for sharing


----------



## tbbrown12369

Thank you for sharing. I was wondering where can I find the pattern. :sm24:


----------



## Joyce Stewart

Here's mine. Thank you SO much for the pattern.


----------



## knitwit549

Joyce Stewart said:


> Here's mine. Thank you SO much for the pattern.


Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for showing it.


----------



## tbbrown12369

What kind of yarn?


----------



## knitwit549

tbbrown12369 said:


> What kind of yarn?


I used sugar and cream 100% cotton. You can use whatever cotton yarn you prefer. (Worsted weight, #4)


----------



## Joyce Stewart

That's what I used too....had some in my stash.


----------



## aknitter

I love yours Joyce! Nicely done. I used the same yarn. I'd like to try something in cotton that is a tiny bit softer.



Joyce Stewart said:


> Here's mine. Thank you SO much for the pattern.


----------



## knit4ES

Joyce Stewart said:


> Here's mine. Thank you SO much for the pattern.


Oh, I do like what you did with this... thanks for the idea


----------



## prettyknit10

Were do u get the pattern pls


----------



## MartyCare

hubleyddavis said:


> WOW, these are amazing. I have never seen knit towels that look so nice. Can you provide the pattern source? I'd love to make a few.


 The pattern was here in this conversation thread on November 5, 2016, at this link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html#9858787
Knitwit549 designed it and graciously shared the pattern with us.


----------



## cspaen34

It looks great, Joyce! Nice color shade too. So glad knitwit45 shared her pattern with us.


----------



## cathie02664

Love them!


----------



## tbbrown12369

Thank you & Merry Christmas


----------



## Silverfox70

Could you tell me please i do the pattern on 59 stitches and the border on the other six or do I purl the knits d knit the purls thank you for writing this for not so experienced person


----------



## MartyCare

Directions say "Cast on 64." So do that. Then it says to knit six rows for bottom border. That means just that, knit every st for the first six rows. (A row is all of the stitches across; border is an edge-- top and bottom, or sides.) Continue from there, with new row 1 on the right side. It looks like there are no side borders. While you are inexperienced, follow the pattern along with what it says. When you know more about how knitted fabric acts, you can make changes to it. 

Of course, you are allowed to make changes, even when you are new at it. But be aware that the result will be different than what the designer intended.


----------



## Mshatbox

Silverfox70 said:


> Could you tell me please i do the pattern on 59 stitches and the border on the other six or do I purl the knits d knit the purls thank you for writing this for not so experienced person


There is one edge stitch on each side. At the beginning always slip the first stitch as if to knit and purl the last stitch.
Knit the first 6 rows then start the pattern of knit 2 purl 2 as per the pattern. One edge stitch - 62 pattern - 1 edge stitch


----------



## knitwit549

I actually did the edges with slip 1, k 2 to start and ending with k2, p1, so I counted it as 3 edge stitches each side.


----------



## Mshatbox

You can change the pattern to what ever you like! Have fun


----------



## Silverfox70

Thank you !!!


----------



## sue4235

Love them what yarn did you use x


----------



## tbbrown12369

Can you tell us where we can go to get the pattern for kitchen towels.
:sm01:


----------



## Joyce Stewart

tbbrown12369 said:


> Can you tell us where we can go to get the pattern, please.
> Thank you


Page 3 of this post


----------



## blawler

I've already gifted five of these towels and scrubbies to friends. I very much appreciate this pattern being shared with all of us. I wish happy holy days to everyone. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Mshatbox

I have have gifted 10 towels! I still have four more o make. Everyone loved them so far. ????


----------



## blawler

I gave another one last evening, so my total is now 6 gifted towels. Three of them are being hung in bathrooms. Hau'oli Makahiki Hou (Happy New Year) to all. Aloha... Bev


----------



## casscoltmom

I absolutely love these!!! Is there anyway I can get the pattern?


----------



## knitwit549

casscoltmom said:


> I absolutely love these!!! Is there anyway I can get the pattern?


If you go to page 22, last post by Jessica-Jean, she has made it into a downloadable file.


----------



## MandM's

I also think the pattern is on page 17. I like these also and I have completed on and part of another one. Am going to do dish cloths with the same pattern and same colors for Christmas gifts for Christmas 2017. So I am already starting my Christmas knitting early.


----------



## mopa2282

Nice work.


----------



## Popper

I made one with I Love This Cotton, and it doesn't seem to be very absorbent. Is there something I need to do to make it more so?


----------



## Mshatbox

Popper said:


> I made one with I Love This Cotton, and it doesn't seem to be very absorbent. Is there something I need to do to make it more so?


Have you washed it? Washing should take the any production oils off the fiber and help it be more absorbent.


----------



## Popper

Mshatbox, yes, I did wash it, but only in cold water; dried it on delicate, maybe I should try warm or hot water, and dry it on hot. I was afraid it would shrink, but even in cold water and on delicate dry, it lost it's shape, somewhat. I do like I Love This Cotton, but maybe I should try a different kind of cotton? I really like the pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Popper said:


> Mshatbox, yes, I did wash it, but only in cold water; dried it on delicate, maybe I should try warm or hot water, and dry it on hot. I was afraid it would shrink, but even in cold water and on delicate dry, it lost it's shape, somewhat. I do like I Love This Cotton, but maybe I should try a different kind of cotton? I really like the pattern.


Cotton - unless perhaps something in fine yarn/thread - doesn't need delicate treatment. How do you wash your cotton bathtowels and washcloths? Though it's handknit, it's still a household cotton. Delicate treatment unnecessary, in my opinion.


----------



## Popper

Oh, my, I do wash towels and washcloths on hot. I guess I just assumed they weren't 100% cotton. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I love this cotton appears to be 100% cotton.


----------



## WaterFall

knitwit549 said:


> Here is the recipe. I would recommend reading the whole thing first to see if it makes sense to you.
> 
> Knit hanging kitchen towels
> 
> Because I like the look of the edging, I crochet cast on and always slip the first stitch with yarn in back, as if I'm purling the stitch, and always purl the last stitch. Side borders are slip 1, knit 2 at beginning and end with knit 2, purl 1.
> 
> I used Sugar and cream just over one ball with size 7(US) needles.
> 
> Cast on 64. Knit 6 rows for bottom border.
> 
> Starting on right side, first section is squares of 2 X 2 :
> Row 1. K2, p 2
> Row 2. P2, k2
> Row 3. P2, k2
> Row 4. K2, p2
> 
> Repeat these four rows for desired length (3 or 4 reps). Except last repeat end by doing row 3. On wrong side, knit across.
> 
> 3 rows stockinette
> 
> Knit wrong side
> 
> 7 rows ( more or less, your preference of seed stitch (k1, p1 across followed by p1, k1 across. End after a right side row.
> 
> Knit wrong side row
> 3 stockinette rows
> Knit across wrong side.
> 
> Repeat the first section of k2, p2 squares until length you desire before decreasing for hanger, ending with a right side row.
> Knit wrong side. You will now work in garter stitch. Keeping your slip one beginning and purl last stitch, knit2 together across. Knit next row.
> Repeat these last 2 rows til your desired width for hanger (10 to14 stitches)
> Continue in garter stitch to where you want buttonhole (18-20 rows)
> Knit half your stitches, yarn over, knit remainder of stitches.
> Decrease 1 stitch each side until 3 remain. Slip one, knit 2 together, pass slipped stitch over. I sewed a larger button on the front, with a smaller one on back for strength/stability.


Will try .


----------



## morline

I love the towels 
May I have the pattern, plz


----------



## Mshatbox

morline said:


> I love the towels
> May I have the pattern, plz


Scroll through the pages the pattern is listed


----------



## blawler

morline said:


> I love the towels
> May I have the pattern, plz


Look on page 22 at the very bottom. There's a button to download the pattern. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Lynnb1949

Would like the pattern please


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Lynnb1949 said:


> Would like the pattern please


From the post immediately before yours: "Look on page 22 at the very bottom. There's a button to download the pattern. Aloha... Bev"


----------



## MartyCare

Lynnb1949 said:


> Would like the pattern please


Look on page 22 at the very bottom. There's a button to download the pattern.


----------



## Thammy88

Thanks for the download button! I made the red chili pepper towel and find that the texture from the squares make a great kitchen towel. Then I found this pattern and can't wait to start it.


----------



## BARBIE-s

mccreamg said:


> http://library.ravelry.com/JecDesigns/25429/Chili_Pepper_Red_Kitchen_Towel.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1478280000&Signature=3c5JFsxwXezo0LzsF%2Fud%2FyexuHM%3D


Sorry this link brought back an error code ???


----------



## Jessica-Jean

BARBIE-s said:


> Sorry this link brought back an error code ???


Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chili-pepper-red-kitchen-towel?buy=1

The other link appeared to be from someone's personal Ravelry library; those don't work for others.


----------



## MartyCare

Jessica-Jean said:


> The other link appeared to be from someone's personal Ravelry library; those don't work for others.


That link takes me to the Ravelry page, where "the source is no longer available." But when I click on the free pattern, it shows up because I have stored it in my Ravelry library. If you did not store it in your Ravelry library, you can't get it. But the project in this thread, which has created so much interest, is very close to the texture in JEC Designs' Red Chili Pepper Towel.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

For folks who want to make one of these towels and have a Michael's store near them, they have Sugar&Cream cotton yarn on sale until Saturday for $1.00 a ball. Plus all their yarn is also on sale this week. And I'm on Michael's list to get email ads and today (Tuesday) only 4PM-closing there is a coupon for an additional @20% off entire purchase including sale items.


----------



## MzKnitCro

Saw that too . Going to pick up some later today.



Medieval Reenactor said:


> For folks who want to make one of these towels and have a Michael's store near them, they have Sugar&Cream cotton yarn on sale until Saturday for $1.00 a ball. Plus all their yarn is also on sale this week. And I'm on Michael's list to get email ads and today (Tuesday) only 4PM-closing there is a coupon for an additional @20% off entire purchase including sale items.


----------



## MzKnitCro

Jessica Jean's link works. Thanks for the new pattern.


----------



## knittrea

Love this pattern..can you send it to me ..would love to try this...thank you


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knittrea said:


> Love this pattern..can you send it to me ..would love to try this...thank you


If you have the patience to read through the previous 20+ pages, you will find it.


----------



## knittrea

Thank you!!! Found the pattern!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knittrea said:


> Thank you!!! Found the pattern!


Great! And may I wish you a belated welcome to KP?


----------



## Teresa123

Where do I find the pattern?


----------



## Teresa123

Thank you I now have the pattern


----------



## jazzymy27

How can I get the pattern for the knitted hanging kitchen towels?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

jazzymy27 said:


> How can I get the pattern for the knitted hanging kitchen towels?


Welcome to Knitting Paradise!!

The pattern was posted a few times in the previous thirty-odd pages. Please, read and find.


----------



## MzKnitCro

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-22.html



jazzymy27 said:


> How can I get the pattern for the knitted hanging kitchen towels?


----------



## susanrs1

I absolutely love the top pattern - best I've ever seen in hanging towels.


----------



## bouchermj

I love your towels. I would like to have your patterns. Tanks.


----------



## Ginn1

Would love the pattern, can you share it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Please, to go page 22 for the pattern.


----------



## Ginn1

The Pattern is on page 17 of the requests, for those looking for it


----------



## Ginn1

I found the pattern on page 17. Just go down the page and you will see it. 

Ginn


----------



## rpitcher

I would love a copy of the patterns


----------



## Jessica-Jean

rpitcher said:


> I would love a copy of the patterns


go back to page 17 and/or 22


----------



## raycamzock08

Where is this pattern located?


----------



## raycamzock08

Where is this pattern located? Also what's the gauge and the kind of yarn (worseted, Aran) and needle?


----------



## MartyCare

raycamzock08 said:


> Where is this pattern located?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html#9858787
November 5, 2016
Knitwit549


----------



## MzKnitCro

To bad a link to the patterns submitted, can't be included on the top of each page .


----------



## MartyCare

MzKnitCro said:


> To bad a link to the patterns submitted, can't be included on the top of each page .


 People whom I know with Smart Phones cannot get the URL of pages they visit. They just Google for them over and over. And this very popular pattern for knitted towels was provided by a generous member of KP. She has not published it on Ravelry or anywhere else, so she doesn't have a link to the pattern. There's just that link I provided to a particular page of this lengthy thread. I have on my computer hard drive the PDF version that JessicaJean provided.


----------



## knitwit549

MartyCare said:


> People whom I know with Smart Phones cannot get the URL of pages they visit. They just Google for them over and over. And this very popular pattern for knitted towels was provided by a generous member of KP. She has not published it on Ravelry or anywhere else, so she doesn't have a link to the pattern. There's just that link I provided to a particular page of this lengthy thread. I have on my computer hard drive the PDF version that JessicaJean provided.


Actually, I have now submitted it to (and had it approved by) love knitting.com, I have no idea how to provide a direct link to it. In order for me to find my own pattern, I search free patterns, for home, worsted wt yarn.


----------



## MartyCare

knitwit549 said:


> Actually, I have now submitted it to (and had it approved by) love knitting.com, I have no idea how to provide a direct link to it. In order for me to find my own pattern, I search free patterns, for home, worsted wt yarn.


 Thanks for that information! What a great site! Here is the link to the pattern we have been admiring since November 6 2016!
http://www.loveknitting.com/us/knitted-hanging-kitchen-towels-knitting-pattern-by-dixie-s
Carol K in OH


----------



## knitwit549

MartyCare said:


> Thanks for that information! What a great site! Here is the link to the pattern we have been admiring since November 6 2016!
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/knitted-hanging-kitchen-towels-knitting-pattern-by-dixie-s
> Carol K in OH


Thank you a thousand times for providing that. There is soooo much I still have to get up to speed on about computers and stuff.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitwit549 said:


> Thank you a thousand times for providing that. There is soooo much I still have to get up to speed on about computers and stuff.


No, you don't *have* to do that. Let others play with the electronics and you go right on playing with sticks and string ... and coming up with lovely patterns. :sm17:


----------



## momannette

Thank you for sharing they are absolutely the best knit towels I have seen!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

MzKnitCro said:


> Too bad a link to the patterns submitted, can't be included on the top of each page .


KP's Admin would have to create and enable such a feature. Have you suggested it to him? You could give this topic as an example.


----------



## aknitter

Don't kill me if I'm wrong, but I think the originator of the post, in this case, our brilliant Knitwit549 can edit her post to include a link to the pattern. 

Again, I may be wrong, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## MzKnitCro

No I didn't suggest it, I was just thinking out loud .



Jessica-Jean said:


> KP's Admin would have to create and enable such a feature. Have you suggested it to him? You could give this topic as an example.


----------



## MartyCare

There is a section on KP called "User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials"

The pattern could be posted there. I've been following the thread since the beginning, and it didn't start as a user-submitted pattern. Knitwit549 just shared her photo, and we said the hanging towel looked nice, really nice, wow-I'd-love-to-make-something like that. And it just blossomed. Or snowballed, you might say. Now that we have the link from the Love Knitting website, http://www.loveknitting.com/us/knitted-hanging-kitchen-towels-knitting-pattern-by-dixie-s, we could make the towel and post it on Ravelry, linking back to that pattern.

I haven't explored that section on KP. I could probably find patterns there.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

aknitter said:


> Don't kill me if I'm wrong, but I think the originator of the post, in this case, our brilliant Knitwit549 can edit her post to include a link to the pattern.
> 
> Again, I may be wrong, but it might be worth a try.


I won't kill you, but I will correct you. A post can only be edited up to 59 minutes after it was posted. There are exceptions, such as in the Classifieds, Swaps, and Classes.


----------



## genfoo

Would love to have the pattern too knitwit549. Can bump me when the pattern is released. Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## MartyCare

genfoo said:


> Would love to have the pattern too knitwit549. Can bump me when the pattern is released. Thanks very much in advance.


http://www.loveknitting.com/us/knitted-hanging-kitchen-towels-knitting-pattern-by-dixie-s


----------



## Jillyrich

:sm24: :sm24: they look great


----------



## Lizdwor

I love this knitted hanging kitchen towel. Is there a way to get the pattern? Please! I signed up to this site but still can't find it. Just the picture. So adorable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Lizdwor said:


> I love this knitted hanging kitchen towel. Is there a way to get the pattern? Please! I signed up to this site but still can't find it. Just the picture. So adorable.


Welcome to Knitting Paradise!!

This particular topic is up to 32 pages. Back on pages 17, 22, and two posts above yours on page 32, there is the pattern. Scroll up or go back from here.


----------



## lguilbault

These are the first knit towels that I actually like. Would love to try if I could have a pattern


----------



## boomster

I wish there were a way to edit the first post to include the pattern information. It's such a great project, and 33 pages is an overwhelming number to wade through looking for it. Thanks to all the people who post the page numbers where the pattern can be found - so helpful to people just finding this thread.


----------



## lguilbault

Thank you for your help in locating the pattern. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

boomster said:


> I wish there were a way to edit the first post to include the pattern information. It's such a great project, and 33 pages is an overwhelming number to wade through looking for it. Thanks to all the people who post the page numbers where the pattern can be found - so helpful to people just finding this thread.


Has anyone suggested that to Admin?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Well, I did suggest it to Admin, and here's both my message to him and his reply:

from: Admin (all from/all to)
received on: Jan 25, 2017 01:03:52
Jessica-Jean wrote:
I know it's possible in some sections - classifieds, Designer1234's classes, etc, - but it might be a nice feature to cut down on user frustration. For example: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-1.html began innocently enough, but the last few pages are just requests to have the pattern, which was posted on pages 17, 22, and 32. If it were possible for someone to insert the link, download, or even just a mention of what page(s) it's on into the title or the first post, that would be very helpful.

Thank you.

*I guess if an OP contacts me and asks me to insert some text into the first post, then I can do it.
Admin*

So, the ball is in the OP's court. knitwit549, are you still watching??


----------



## knitwit549

Thanks JJ. Here's what I sent to admin. I guess we'll see what happens. And believe me, I've learned my lesson, no more posting pictures, unless I write down exactly what I do as I'm doing it, and I guess I should then post in the user submitted area.

On November 3, 2016, I posted in pictures: Knitted hanging kitchen towels.
The response surprised me, as did all the PMs asking for my pattern which did not exist until I knitted another, writing down what I was doing. I posted directions on page 17, someone copied & pasted them several pages later. On pages 22 and I believe 32 was posted a downloadable PDF. Now, 2 months later I'm still getting PMs, and there are still requests for the pattern on the original post.

Is there any way you could please put a note on at least the top of page one (every page would be awesome if possible) saying that the pattern can be found on page 17, 22 and 32?

Thank you for the job you do running this forum, and for your attention to my request.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitwit549 said:


> Thanks JJ. Here's what I sent to admin. I guess we'll see what happens. And believe me, I've learned my lesson, no more posting pictures, unless I write down exactly what I do as I'm doing it, and I guess I should then post in the user submitted area.
> 
> On November 3, 2016, I posted in pictures: Knitted hanging kitchen towels.
> The response surprised me, as did all the PMs asking for my pattern which did not exist until I knitted another, writing down what I was doing. I posted directions on page 17, someone copied & pasted them several pages later. On pages 22 and I believe 32 was posted a downloadable PDF. Now, 2 months later I'm still getting PMs, and there are still requests for the pattern on the original post.
> 
> Is there any way you could please put a note on at least the top of page one (every page would be awesome if possible) saying that the pattern can be found on page 17, 22 and 32?
> 
> Thank you for the job you do running this forum, and for your attention to my request.


Sounds great to me. I'll be watching still to see if he does it.


----------



## knitwit549

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sounds great to me. I'll be watching still to see if he does it.


Just got a reply asking for link to my post and text I wanted added....thanks again for your suggestion.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk

So nice!!!


----------



## knitwit549

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sounds great to me. I'll be watching still to see if he does it.


Just got another pm requesting direct links to the posts with the recipe, and the PDF so those can be inserted at the top of page one, rather than just page numbers. Even kindly explained how to do it. Looks like it's gonna happen, yay!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitwit549 said:


> Just got another pm requesting direct links to the posts with the recipe, and the PDF so those can be inserted at the top of page one, rather than just page numbers. Even kindly explained how to do it. Looks like it's gonna happen, yay!


Hasn't yet.


----------



## knitwit549

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hasn't yet.


Yay! It's there now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitwit549 said:


> Yay! It's there now.


Way to go dear Ostrich!! :sm24:


----------



## MzKnitCro

Great Job!!


----------



## knitwit549

MzKnitCro said:


> Great Job!!


I think your thinking out loud started it all, so thanks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitwit549 said:


> I think your thinking out loud started it all, so thanks!


Have the PMs requesting the pattern ceased arriving?? Before he did that, I even received one!


----------



## MzKnitCro

You are welcome . Glad Admin was open to doing it.



knitwit549 said:


> I think your thinking out loud started it all, so thanks!


----------



## MzKnitCro

Thanks for asking Admin.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Way to go dear Ostrich!! :sm24:


----------



## knitwit549

Jessica-Jean said:


> Have the PMs requesting the pattern ceased arriving?? Before he did that, I even received one!


None since he did it. Yay!


----------



## knit4ES

knitwit549 said:


> None since he did it. Yay!


I'm so glad... and thanks again for so generously sharing it and patiently answering the requests.


----------



## betsy10904

Thank you for the towel pattern


----------



## julies1979

first... a big thanks for the lovely pattern!!
i knitted it two times in 2 weeks! 
i found the pattern here :http://www.loveknitting.com/us/knitted-hanging-kitchen-towels-knitting-pattern-by-dixie-s 
and here on the forum... 
i see some different things between the patterns..... lenght, numbers of sitch at the end....

for the third towel, i'm wrighting it in french... it is a place where i can put the document?? maybe on ravelry website?
i have some friends who would like it in hers language....

thanks!
julie xxx

second one


first towel


----------



## craftymatt2

just curious, but when u r working up this towel, how do u keep track of where u r?? I do write down the row i am working on, but sometimes I forget to, I love this pattern, just thought I would ask, thank you


----------



## amazu3

I am so excited I found this pattern and it was free! I love it, I cant wait to make some! http://www.loveknitting.com/us/knitted-hanging-kitchen-towels-knitting-pattern-by-dixie-s


----------



## julies1979

i wrote down each row a made but you can buy a stich counter at store...


----------



## Jessica-Jean

julies1979 said:


> ... for the third towel, I'm writing it in French... is there a place where I can put the document?? maybe on Ravelry website?
> I have some friends who would like it in their language....


You can put it on a project page on Ravelry, or you could attach it to a post or PM here on Knitting Paradise, your choice.

Welcome to Knitting Paradise!


----------



## julies1979

Jessica-Jean said:


> You can put it on a project page on Ravelry, or you could attach it to a post or PM here on Knitting Paradise, your choice.
> 
> Welcome to Knitting Paradise!


thanks!!
i'm gone make it when i'm done


----------



## tyger777

Good morning thank you for sharing this pattern


----------



## tcwestern

I am so excited about these towels, butI don't understand this pattern with casting on 64 stitches. At the beginning you slip and knit 2. At the end you knit 2 and purl one. That's 6 stitches. Take that from 64 and you get 58. Between the * there are 4 stitches. 4 divided by 58 does not come out even. It seems like you would need either 62 or 66. What am I doing wrong?
In other words at the end of the row 7-10 of pattern I only have 1 stitch left, not three.


----------



## SallyJ

tcwestern said:


> I am so excited about these towels, butI don't understand this pattern with casting on 64 stitches. At the beginning you slip and knit 2. At the end you knit 2 and purl one. That's 6 stitches. Take that from 64 and you get 58. Between the * there are 4 stitches. 4 divided by 58 does not come out even. It seems like you would need either 62 or 66. What am I doing wrong?
> In other words at the end of the row 7-10 of pattern I only have 1 stitch left, not three.


The first and last 3 sts are border stitches..you might want to put markers there. I have made this several times. Trust the pattern.


----------



## Mshatbox

You are over thinking it...... It is a 2 stitch pattern 2 knit, 2 purl. You will end with the same stitch you start with, which is 2 knit. As others have said just trust the pattern. I have made over a dozen and the pattern works as written.????


----------



## tcwestern

thank you


----------



## Nanamel14

I love knitting handtowels, they are so useful to have


----------



## Nancy F

grammy99 said:


> Jiggs: I agree - how many times have I wished there was a 'like' button so I can just one-click my pleasure on someone's work.


Same here!


----------



## tbbrown12369

Thank you I can relate to a sick husband.


----------



## sandyscubby

LOL, this is the longest thread of any I have ever read, knitwit, you have so much patience, think I would have disconnected at some point, anyway I appreciate you and your work. Will be making my towel this evening, God Bless..


----------



## hondagirl1500

Those are beautiful have been looking for the hand towels but haven't been able to find a pattern. So I be looking for pattern also.


----------



## knitwit549

hondagirl1500 said:


> Those are beautiful have been looking for the hand towels but haven't been able to find a pattern. So I be looking for pattern also.


Go to page 1 of this thread. My original "recipe is the first download. 2nd download is row by row pattern written from my notes by knit4ES. Happy knitting.


----------



## Capva

Thanks soooo much for your patience. Just love that pattern and am definitely going to make them. I have just gotten into making dishcloths and this is perfect timimg.


----------



## MzKnitCro

Knitwit549, I finished my first one, and wanted to share it with you. It is a bit small, and I misread parts of the pattern, so it looks different than the original. I really liked working on this pattern. Thank You again.

If anyone has a completed one, can you tell me the length of yours from the bottom to the part, just before you start decreasing. Thanks.


----------



## chickkie

Mine are 11"


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chickkie said:


> Mine are 11"


Cheery!!!


----------



## Lorikeet

chickkie said:


> Mine are 11"


Yes, I love the rainbow colours you have used.


----------



## MzKnitCro

Very pretty . Thanks for the size information.



chickkie said:


> Mine are 11"


----------



## dannyjack

This sounds and looks like a must do!


----------



## supreetb

Wow !!! These are amazing.


----------



## PinkLizzie

Forgive me because I haven't read all the pages in this very popular post - but i have a question.
Are these decorative or functional? 
It's a new concept to me.


----------



## knitwit549

PinkLizzie said:


> Forgive me because I haven't read all the pages in this very popular post - but i have a question.
> Are these decorative or functional?
> It's a new concept to me.


The son who requested these use them all the time in his big rig. Only grand son has red ones in his kitchen...not sure if he uses them. I've had some hanging in my kitchen foe years, by the sink to dry hands. So it's really up to you if you would use them for decorations, or for drying hands. I've also had some use them in guest bathrooms.


----------



## knitbreak

Just posting so that I can be in on this historical event of 36 pgs.


----------



## PinkLizzie

knitbreak said:


> Just posting so that I can be in on this historical event of 36 pgs.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PinkLizzie

knitwit549 said:


> The son who requested these use them all the time in his big rig. Only grand son has red ones in his kitchen...not sure if he uses them. I've had some hanging in my kitchen foe years, by the sink to dry hands. So it's really up to you if you would use them for decorations, or for drying hands. I've also had some use them in guest bathrooms.


So, do you knit them in cotton ,then?


----------



## knitwit549

PinkLizzie said:


> So, do you knit them in cotton ,then?


Yes, cotton.


----------



## Karien1964

thank you ,i love this


----------



## carp60

I love have this pattern. I would like make same.for a gift.a


----------



## carp60

I love have this pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

carp60 said:


> I love have this pattern.


If you're looking for the pattern, it's somewhere in the previous 35 pages.


----------



## jeanbess

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you're looking for the pattern, it's somewhere in the previous 35 pages.


Thanks Jessica-Jean


----------



## knitwit549

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you're looking for the pattern, it's somewhere in the previous 35 pages.


Thanks to Admin, links to both versions are on page 1.


----------



## MartyCare

Here's the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html#9858787
The designer is Knitwits549


----------



## Nanamel14

Love love love

Have made a few, thank you


----------



## Nanamel14

Love love love

Have made a few, thank you


----------



## kgrozmn

Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful pattern. I was easily able to follow it and knit an adorable towel with Love that Cotton. I love that I could easily follow the pattern while watching tv, yet the outcome looks complicated. I certainly will be making more! ????


----------



## jeanbess

kgrozmn said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful pattern. I was easily able to follow it and knit an adorable towel with Love that Cotton. I love that I could easily follow the pattern while watching tv, yet the outcome looks complicated. I certainly will be making more! ????


Do not give me credit MzKnitCro developed the pattern I just told you were to find it .I agree it is a lovely pattern thank you mzknitCrow


----------



## chickkie

jeanbess said:


> Do not give me credit MzKnitCro developed the pattern I just told you were to find it .I agree it is a lovely pattern thank you mzknitCrow


It was knitwit549 who made the pattern for these lovely hanging towels. She is the OP on this thread.


----------



## MartyCare

ohsusana said:


> I love those hand towels, it's nice that they are solid looking and will stand up to wear. I'm sure your son will love them too :sm24: I'm hoping for the pattern too. Thanks in anticipation :sm11:


I saved the link on November 5, 2016. I'm happy to share it with all of you. One link is to the message here on KP. The other is to the actual web page. Same lovely project.
http://www.loveknitting.com/us/knitted-hanging-kitchen-towels-knitting-pattern-by-dixie-s
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html#9858787

from Carol K in OH, Martycare on KP and on Ravelry


----------



## RosD

I really love this pattern too, I have knitted a few and will be knitting many more!!! Thank you so much for the pattern. A very enjoyable knit!!! ???? Ros


----------



## knitwit549

Towels going strong on Loveknitting.com, I hope everyone who downloaded it will make some. If I had sold the pattern for $1 I could be buying more yarn right now, LOL!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitwit549 said:


> Towels going strong on Loveknitting.com, I hope everyone who downloaded it will make some. If I had sold the pattern for $1 I could be buying more yarn right now, LOL!!


Way to go!!


----------



## jeanbess

chickkie said:


> It was knitwit549 who made the pattern for these lovely hanging towels. She is the OP on this thread.


Sorry knitwit549


----------



## WendyLam

Thank you so much for this pattern, I love it! I made one in all pink for my bathroom <3


----------



## Jillyrich

very nice


----------



## dannyjack

Great knitted towels!


----------



## victoria4268

Just made your dishtowel in Kelly Green for St Patrick's day...thank you for pattern will make in different colors..I had a problem with button hole but just used another way..I love it


----------



## Ellie in Houston

Thanks, ladies!! I will give them a try!!


----------



## liz morris

That truck must be a home from home with all the lovely accessories.


----------



## JLEIGH

Such beautiful towels. Thank you for sharing the picture and then the pattern. I wish you and yours good things only.


----------



## Nanamel14

Love these very beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14

Love these very beautiful work


----------



## FirstDeb

After reading the pattern I can’t wait to try it. Thanks!


----------



## Knitz

Sorry for the redundant pattern request. I didn't see the multiple pages at first!


----------



## guma

Trying to get the pattern but it doesn’t come up. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

guma said:


> Trying to get the pattern but it doesn't come up. What am I doing wrong.


*Where* are you trying to get the pattern?

Have you gone through all 38 pages of this topic in search of it? It is there.


----------



## 133163

knitwit549 said:


> Thank you. I was aiming to resemble a real towel.


I think you nailed it. I saved your pattern and the photo. Now to choose the colours.................


----------



## atxknitter

I never got the pattern because I couldn't add the words it wanted at the bottom of the procedure when I was creating my account....


----------



## Jessica-Jean

atxknitter said:


> *I never got the pattern* because I couldn't add the words it wanted at the bottom of the procedure when I was creating my account....


Look at: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-17.html#9858787
and/or at: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-22.html#9869600


----------



## deercreek

Thanks great presents for teachers


----------



## suzagrace9

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Fourel

Thank you. This will be something different for my mother volunteers next Christmas.


----------



## blawler

I highly recommend the ones in the first picture. I've made several and given them away. Everyone who received them loved them. Aloha... Bev


----------



## betty boivin

Bless you for taking the time out of your busy day to do this, it is very much appreciated! Please ignore thos spiteful comments! So unnecesssary and thoughtless!i will make somefor gifts! Thanks agin!


----------



## betty boivin

Bless you for taking the time out of your busy day to do this, it is very much appreciated! Please ignore thos spiteful comments! So unnecesssary and thoughtless!i will make somefor gifts! Thanks agin!


----------



## Wroclawnice

They are very nice.


----------



## Wroclawnice

Great looking kitchen towels.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Chickkie just made a couple - two at a time, to reduce the need for counting and/or measuring: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-649450-1.html


----------



## RosD

I love this pattern!!! Thank you so much for sharing ????????????


----------



## RosD

I love this pattern!!! Thank you so much for sharing ????????????


----------



## ehand

knitwit549 said:


> Youngest son (fedex driver ) requested some for his truck, to match placemats, mug cozies and blanket. These are what I came up with. hardest part was finding the right yarn colors.
> 
> (update) the pattern can be found here:
> 
> Knitting and Crochet Forum
> 
> Knitting and Crochet Forum
> 
> more information on pages 17, 22 and 32


I would love a copy of the pattern, even just the straight part of the towel would be a big help. Thank you!


----------



## mamakaren

ehand said:


> I would love a copy of the pattern, even just the straight part of the towel would be a big help. Thank you!


You are responding to an old thread and may not get any response from the OP.

This is a Ravelry pattern that appears to be similar:









Dixie's Dish Towel Recipe pattern by Dixie Schill


Yarn yardage not stated in pattern with the recommended yarn.




www.ravelry.com





Welcome to KP!


----------



## mamakaren

The one above looks to be unavailable; several makers commented that they just followed the pictures to create it.

Here’s a search for others:









Ravelry







www.ravelry.com


----------



## ehand

Thank you!




mamakaren said:


> You are responding to an old thread and may not get any response from the OP.
> 
> This is a Ravelry pattern that appears to be similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dixie's Dish Towel Recipe pattern by Dixie Schill
> 
> 
> Yarn yardage not stated in pattern with the recommended yarn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ravelry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to KP!


----------

